# [Delta Green] Operas and Avatars: Tapeworm



## Gomez (Feb 10, 2005)

*DEA Washinton Division Office
Washington DC*

Marcus Foster was working his way through a mountain of paper work after that botched raid in Harrisonburg. Four dead and one of his fellow agents wounded. Perkins would be ok it was just a scratch really. But it didn't look good on paper. Jeff McKnight walked over and looked at the pile of papers on the desk. Jeff was a big black man with a barrel chest. An ex college football player at Virginia Tech until he blew out his knee. He was a good egg but a bit of a joker around the office. Jeff clicked his tongue. "Man, Marcus! You’re going to be at that all day! Why don't they get you a secretary or something! He said with a grin. Just four weeks earlier budget cuts had forced two of the office's secretaries to be transferred out. Of coarse one of them had been Marcus' secretary.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 10, 2005)

*The Ritz-Carlton Hotel, Room 521
Washington DC*

Dr. Jonathan Paul Anderson was shaving when his cell phone rang. Fumbling with is razor, he narrowly escaped cutting himself. Picking up the phone, Jonathan tried to continue shaving and talk on the phone at the same time. 

"Hello?"

"Jon! How is your "vacation" going?" It was Associate Director Ben Rutledge of the DPD*.  Ben and Jonathan went deep sea fishing in the gulf every year. Ben enjoyed the time away from his wife and kids and Jon enjoyed the company. "Tired of all those parties yet?"



*Divison of Parasitic Diseases, CDC.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 11, 2005)

"Ben! You dog!  It's not already time for some fishing is it?  Way I remember, you still owe me fifty bucks from our last outing!"  Jonathan chuckles.  "How are the wife and kids?  Good.  Good."

Jonathan pauses to listen.  "Parties?  Are you kidding me?  I have no idea why I am even here.  I am not an expert in bioterrorism.  Did these fools even read my CV?  They just don't understand the threat of a potential world-wide pandemic.  Imagine the 1918 flu reborn in 2005 except that 10% of the world's population gets wiped out.  They just don't have any idea what my research or message is all about.  Half of these bureaucrats are interested in bioterrorism, the other half in using my research as a weapon."  Jonathan forces himself to calm down.  "Well, at least the food is free," he adds with a laugh.  "So, what's the nature of the call, Ben?"

OOC: If you don't want me making up some of this stuff such as the fifty buck comment, I'll stop.  Just thought it added a nice roleplaying element.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Paul Anderson*



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> "Ben! You dog!  It's not already time for some fishing is it?  Way I remember, you still owe me fifty bucks from our last outing!"  Jonathan chuckles.  "How are the wife and kids?  Good.  Good."
> 
> Jonathan pauses to listen.  "Parties?  Are you kidding me?  I have no idea why I am even here.  I am not an expert in bioterrorism.  Did these fools even read my CV?  They just don't understand the threat of a potential world-wide pandemic.  Imagine the 1918 flu reborn in 2005 except that 10% of the world's population gets wiped out.  They just don't have any idea what my research or message is all about.  Half of these bureaucrats are interested in bioterrorism, the other half in using my research as a weapon."  Jonathan forces himself to calm down.  "Well, at least the food is free," he adds with a laugh.  "So, what's the nature of the call, Ben?"





 "Well Jon, I know your flying back tomorrow but I was wondering if you could do me a favor? I got a call from a Rockingham County Assistant Medical Examiner by the name of Joan Hardiman yesterday. She was doing an autopsy on a John Doe and found an extremely large tape worm-like organism inside his lower intestine. She is stumped about what it is. I was wondering if you could drive down there today and take a look. It would be lot easier than me having to fly a person out there from Atlanta. Her office is in Harrisonburg Virginia and it's only about a 2-hour drive from Washington. Can you do it? I promise to buy the beers the next time we go fishing." he says with a chuckle.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 12, 2005)

Jonathan pauses. _No, Ben.  I can't do it.  I need to relax and get my mind to focus on my work in Atlanta.  My people are starting to stumble without my direction.  And what the hell do I know about tapeworms?_

"Sure...Sure thing, Ben," Jonathan sighs, "I can do it. Tapeworms are not my area of expertise, but o.k.  I don't plan on heading down to Atlanta until tomorrow.  Just give me the directions and Joan's number and I will leave within the hour."

"And Ben, I like my beers ice cold," Jonathan adds with a laugh.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Paul Anderson*

"Good! I knew you wouldn't let me down! The Rockingham County Medical Examiner's office is in Harrisonburg Va." He gives you the address and her phone number. "I will give her a call and tell her to expect you. Good luck and who knows? It might be something interesting. Oh! I got to go. Call me if you need anything."


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 16, 2005)

*Marcus Foster*

"I had a secretary, but you ran her off, remember?" Marcus puts his best game face on, knowing his colleague means well. But inside he can't help feeling he let his wingmen down. 

[ooc -sry for the delay, I hadn't noticed the edit of the other thread]


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

*Marcus Foster*

 Jeff's express becomes serious. "Have you I.D.'d those jokers who busted up our operation yet? Oh that reminds me. Here is a message from the Assistant Medical Examiner over in Rockingham." You look over the message. It came in last night around 7 pm. 

"Please contact me as soon as you can about the John Doe that was brought in from the DEA raid on the _ICE_ night club. I need any information you might have on him. 

Joan Hardiman
Rockingham County Assistant Medical Examiner
800-555-9125


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson* 

Hanging up the phone, Jonathan hangs his head looking down at his beard stubble in the bathroom sink.  Slowly shaking his head, Jonathan draws a long breath and hurriedly finishes his morning routine.  Once outside, he starts up his government supplied car and heads out into the morning traffic.  Outside, Jonathan looks up into the blue sky, already starting to feel better.  _Let's just make the best of it._ 

Flipping open his cellular, Jonathan dials the phone number of Dr. Hardiman as he slips effortlessly between lanes in the light traffic.  "Yes, may I speak to Dr. Joan Hardiman please?  This is Jonathan Anderson of the CDC..."


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 18, 2005)

*Marcus Foster*



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> Joan Hardiman
> Rockingham County Assistant Medical Examiner
> 800-555-9125




"Dr. Hardiman, this is Marcus Foster returning your call.  I have to say I'm a bit confused, since I've met with the Harrisonburg PD already."


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "Dr. Hardiman, this is Marcus Foster returning your call.  I have to say I'm a bit confused, since I've met with the Harrisonburg PD already."




 A woman answers your call. "You’re with the DEA correct? Well I have a bit of a puzzle on my hands down here concerning your John Doe that was brought in to the Medical Examiners Office yesterday. I performed an autopsy on him last night and I found some.....let's say irregulars." she pauses to clear her throat. "I really need any information on this man's identity and where he lived."


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> Hanging up the phone, Jonathan hangs his head looking down at his beard stubble in the bathroom sink.  Slowly shaking his head, Jonathan draws a long breath and hurriedly finishes his morning routine.  Once outside, he starts up his government supplied car and heads out into the morning traffic.  Outside, Jonathan looks up into the blue sky, already starting to feel better.  _Let's just make the best of it._
> 
> Flipping open his cellular, Jonathan dials the phone number of Dr. Hardiman as he slips effortlessly between lanes in the light traffic.  "Yes, may I speak to Dr. Joan Hardiman please?  This is Jonathan Anderson of the CDC..."




 After a few seconds, a woman answers the phone. "This is Dr. Hardiman. Your the Dr. Anderson? I have read some of your papers. Top notch work. I really appricate you calling so soon. Dr. Rutlege said you would be contacting me today."


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

"Yes, I told Ben Rutledge I would head over as a favor.  And thank you for the compliment."  _Top notch work?  This woman must be into some really heavy reading.  I wonder if she is a looker, too?  Hmmm.  This might be interesting after all._  "I'm on my way down.  I should be there, say, in an hour and a half?  Any particulars you could tell me before I arrive?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> A woman answers your call. "You’re with the DEA correct? Well I have a bit of a puzzle on my hands down here concerning your John Doe that was brought in to the Medical Examiners Office yesterday. I performed an autopsy on him last night and I found some.....let's say irregulars." she pauses to clear her throat. "I really need any information on this man's identity and where he lived."




OOC:  Do I have any information about the victim?]


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> OOC:  Do I have any information about the victim?]




OOC: You have no real information on the vic. His fingerprints where not on file.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "I really need any information on this man's identity and where he lived."




"I'm sorry, Doctor, but the victim seems to be a true unkown.  If it's important, I would be happy to try and interview some of the witnesses, although that's not strictly in my job description.

Is there any specific information you are looking for, or anything I should know to help my search?"


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> "Yes, I told Ben Rutledge I would head over as a favor.  And thank you for the compliment."  _Top notch work?  This woman must be into some really heavy reading.  I wonder if she is a looker, too?  Hmmm.  This might be interesting after all._  "I'm on my way down.  I should be there, say, in an hour and a half?  Any particulars you could tell me before I arrive?"




 "Well, the John Doe was brought in from a drug raid. He had been shot 4 times. During my autopsy I discovered a large worm like organism in the man’s lower intestine. The worm, severely damaged by gunfire, was quite dead. It measured one meter in length and approximately 20 centimeters in circumference. Dissection of the worm showed it to be hermaphroditic and able to reproduce at will, although the sex organs of the one recovered were dormant. The worm was still in larval form. Introduction of the organism into its host appears to have been through the anus. I so far have been unable to identify this worm. It might be some exotic type that is not native to the U.S. So it could constitute a health hazard. I will have everything ready for you to look over when you get here."


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, Doctor, but the victim seems to be a true unkown.  If it's important, I would be happy to try and interview some of the witnesses, although that's not strictly in my job description.
> 
> Is there any specific information you are looking for, or anything I should know to help my search?"




"During my autopsy, I discovered a unknown parasite inside the Vic. What I need to know is where this man is from and where he has been. That might help me identify the parasite."


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

Jonathan's brow knitted in a frown.  "Still larval at 1 meter and a circumference of 20 cm?  I've seen tapeworms over 10 feet in length, but nothing with the thickness of what you're describing."  Jonathan's thoughts raced as he sifted through the vast stores of medical knowledge long buried in his mind.

A challenge!  A problem to preoccupy his mind!  _What could this thing be?  A new organism?  Not likely.  Probably a beef or pork tapeworm grown to predigious size.  But how?  The man's diet?  Was he exposed to toxins?  Infectious agents?_  Already Jonathan could feel the thrill of the challenge.  Tragically, his thoughts never settled on the deceased himself, only on the problem to be solved.

"Alright.  Thanks Dr. Hardiman.  Joan?   I'll see you in a little over an hour."


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 21, 2005)

"I'll try to find out what I can, doctor."

_I wonder what I can find about the victim?  Perhaps a visit to the club might reveal something now that things have died down from the raid._

[If it's not a far drive and Marcus has the time he will schedule a trip down to Harrisonburg]


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "I'll try to find out what I can, doctor."
> 
> _I wonder what I can find about the victim?  Perhaps a visit to the club might reveal something now that things have died down from the raid._
> 
> [If it's not a far drive and Marcus has the time he will schedule a trip down to Harrisonburg]




OOC: You also know that there were several arrests made during the Raid. The prisoners are in the Harrisonburg jail.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

About an hour and a half later, you pull up to the offices of the Rockingham County ME. A receptionist greets you and after checking your identification, she directs you to the morgue and Dr. Hardiman's office. You step into what looks to be the morgue. There are a couple of examination tables, medical equipment, and a glass partitioned office to your right. One wall has several rows of square stainless steel doors. That must be where they keep the bodies. You don't see anyone as you enter.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

*Marcus Foster*

After about a two hour drive you arrive in Harrisonburg. Stopping by the _Ice_ nightclub, you see that it closed but there appears to be a crime scene clean up crew at the site.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 24, 2005)

*Marcus Foster*

He is wearing stylish, but not formal, clothes, and steps out of his car to approach the techs.  With a flash of his badge he introduces himself.

"Hey, I'm following up on the bust that went down here.  Can you give me directions to the jail - I'd like to shake down some of the perps for an ongoing investigation.  I promise I won't step on anybody's toes while I'm there.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 24, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

"Hello?  Anyone here?"  Jonathan strides into the room with his loafers, blue jeans, and loose button up shirt.  He immediately starts scanning the room for safety glasses and a lab coat that he may don.  _Been a while since I did one of these.  Heh.  Let's see how much I can remember about basic anatomy.  I just hope I don't embarrass myself._

Jonathan's eyes also search for any files on the deceased.  If available, he flips through the files to find the file he was sent to investigate.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "Hey, I'm following up on the bust that went down here.  Can you give me directions to the jail - I'd like to shake down some of the perps for an ongoing investigation.  I promise I won't step on anybody's toes while I'm there.




The techs give you directions and you head over to the Harrisonburg Police Station. After talking to a receptionist, John Tyler, a police detective that worked on the raid greets you. He is in his mid thirties with blonde hair and handsome face save for the gunshot scar on his right cheek. "Hello Marcus." he says with a grin. "What brings you out to my neck of the woods. The nightclub case? Damn we were so close to busting that one wide open."


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> "Hello?  Anyone here?"  Jonathan strides into the room with his loafers, blue jeans, and loose button up shirt.  He immediately starts scanning the room for safety glasses and a lab coat that he may don.  _Been a while since I did one of these.  Heh.  Let's see how much I can remember about basic anatomy.  I just hope I don't embarrass myself._
> 
> Jonathan's eyes also search for any files on the deceased.  If available, he flips through the files to find the file he was sent to investigate.




Jonathan steps into the office on the right and notices something strange. The file cabinets behind the desk have been pulled out and papers are scattered across the floor. The desk look like it has also has been ransacked. Turning around and looking across the morgue. You see the legs of someone in blue slacks and black shoes laying on the floor behind one of the examination tables. You also see a half open door with a security keypad next to it on the back wall.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 25, 2005)

*Marcus Foster*



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> "What brings you out to my neck of the woods. The nightclub case? Damn we were so close to busting that one wide open."




"I don't know how we lost control of it.  A lotta work down the drain.  Anyway, I got a call from the coroner about one of the victims.  Any chance I can interview some of the prisoners?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 25, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

"My God!  Dr. Hardiman?  Joan?"  Jonathan rushes over to the person on the ground, his medical training taking over.  He scans the person's body for wounds, both external and internal, to identify the most efficient use of his medical aid.  He concentrates so hard on the victim, he loses all sense of what is around him, until a small voice starts to scream in his head.  _The door!  Its still open!  Someone in there? An attacker?_

Only when his ministrations on the person on the floor are complete, does Jonathan begin to take stock of the situation, scanning the floor, files, and open door with the security lock for any danger that might be posed to himself or the victim.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> "My God!  Dr. Hardiman?  Joan?"  Jonathan rushes over to the person on the ground, his medical training taking over.  He scans the person's body for wounds, both external and internal, to identify the most efficient use of his medical aid.  He concentrates so hard on the victim, he loses all sense of what is around him, until a small voice starts to scream in his head.  _The door!  Its still open!  Someone in there? An attacker?_
> 
> Only when his ministrations on the person on the floor are complete, does Jonathan begin to take stock of the situation, scanning the floor, files, and open door with the security lock for any danger that might be posed to himself or the victim.




As you rush over to the person you see that it is a young man in an EMT uniform with a nasty looking gash on his forehead. As you check him over you are relieved to discover that he is still alive but unconscious.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "I don't know how we lost control of it.  A lotta work down the drain.  Anyway, I got a call from the coroner about one of the victims.  Any chance I can interview some of the prisoners?"




"Well who do want to interview? There is Frank Star, the owner of the club." says Tyler.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 25, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Well who do want to interview? There is Frank Star, the owner of the club." says Tyler.




"It's a start.  Where is he?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 26, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson* 

Jonathan breathes through his clenched teeth as he applies a compress to the man's wound, trying to stem the blood. _What the hell happened...who would do this?_

As he sits there, his eyes scan the lab, looking for anything out of place in the mess.  Jonathan's eyes drift to the open door and a chill runs down his back.  Standing and leaving the man with the compress on his wound, Jonathan gingerly peaks his head in through the open door with its security lock.  "Dr. Hardiman?  Joan?  You in there?"


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "It's a start.  Where is he?"





 "He is here in our jail. I can set him up in a room for you to question him." says Tyler. 

 In about 20 minutes you are seated across from a man in his mid 30's with short black hair and blue gray eyes.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> Standing and leaving the man with the compress on his wound, Jonathan gingerly peaks his head in through the open door with its security lock.  "Dr. Hardiman?  Joan?  You in there?"




 Past the door is a twenty to thirty foot hallway with two doors along each side. At the end of the hallway is another heavy door with a security pad. It is open to a outside parking lot.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 28, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

Jonathan runs briskly down the hallway to the far door and peers out into parking lot to see if anyone is fleeing the scene or if Dr. Hardiman needs aid.  Jonathan keeps care to not touch the door handle.  If nothing is transpiring in the parking lot, Jonathan returns to the middle of the hallway and looks for glass windows in the two doors to see if Dr. Hardiman or an attacker are in either room.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> Jonathan runs briskly down the hallway to the far door and peers out into parking lot to see if anyone is fleeing the scene or if Dr. Hardiman needs aid.  Jonathan keeps care to not touch the door handle.  If nothing is transpiring in the parking lot, Jonathan returns to the middle of the hallway and looks for glass windows in the two doors to see if Dr. Hardiman or an attacker are in either room.




Looking outside, Jonathan does not see anything out of the ordinary. Checking the other doors. he finds two store rooms and two more examination rooms. There are no signs of Dr. Hardiman or an attacker.


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 28, 2005)

Marcus will get aggressive immediately.

"I don't know what the local cops have said about our surveillance of your club, but we have been interested in Ice for a long time.  My gut says that we have enough evidence to begin a seizure hearing, given that a total idiot would have recognized the drug activity happening there on a regular basis.  I'm going to assume you are not a total idiot, and that you have some familiarity with the term "zero tolerance" as it applies to the  confiscation of property involved in a drug sale.

Did you recognize any of the newcomers in the bar last night?  Had any of them come in before?  Did you have any reason to expect that something violent was about to happen?"

[ooc - if you'd like to roll my Intimidate check my bonus is +12]


----------



## Gomez (Mar 1, 2005)

OOC: Intimidate check 18 +12 = 30.


 He starts sweating and looks scared. "If I cooperate, I want a protection and no jail time. I know a lot and if I spill the beans your case is made. But I want the D.A.'s promise of a plea bargin in writing."


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 1, 2005)

Marcus snaps a card out from a jacket pocket.  "That can be arranged.  Have your lawyer contact me the next time he visit.  We can get immunity for you and go after bigger targets - and who knows?  If we get the pushers and the new blood out of here, maybe your clientele will improve.

Now who were the new guys?  Black? White?  Had you seen them in the club before?

I'm gonna need an interesting story before I do anything in your favor, Star.  Remember that."

[BTW, were any of the regular dealers hit or apprehended?]


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 3, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

_Damn!  Where is she?_  Jonathan quickly heads back down the corridor and through the ransacked morgue with its injured orderly.  Jonathan speeds through the building looking for the receptionist or anyone else he may encounter on the way to alert them about the break in and to call for the police.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> _Damn!  Where is she?_  Jonathan quickly heads back down the corridor and through the ransacked morgue with its injured orderly.  Jonathan speeds through the building looking for the receptionist or anyone else he may encounter on the way to alert them about the break in and to call for the police.





You find the receptionist and as the police station is right across the street it only takes about 2 minutes before the place is swarming with cops. After talking to the police, you treat the injured man and he wakes up.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Marcus snaps a card out from a jacket pocket.  "That can be arranged.  Have your lawyer contact me the next time he visit.  We can get immunity for you and go after bigger targets - and who knows?  If we get the pushers and the new blood out of here, maybe your clientele will improve.
> 
> Now who were the new guys?  Black? White?  Had you seen them in the club before?
> 
> ...




 "You mean that guys who started shooting? About a month ago, these white guys started sniffing around looking to score some morphine. Not crack, not weed, not speed, but morphine. They wanted lots of it too. And they said they would pay well for it. Vinnie, he is one of the Garboni family managers, had a connection with a guy working at a medical supply house. So last week, they broken in and stole a big take of narcotics. Well when it came down to buying the stuff, the stiffs showed up with half the money promised. Vinnie gets all bent out of shape and before you knew it these guys were pulling out guns and all hell breaks loose. As for who they were, I don't have a clue. Though it looked like they were part of some gang. They were all tattooed up."

As he finishes his story you notice through the glass wall three policemen running in a big hurry down the hallway.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> As he finishes his story you notice through the glass wall three policemen running in a big hurry down the hallway.




_Dammit - that can't be good_ Marcus says to himself.  Marcus cranes his neck to get a look at the fleeing cops.

"What kind of tats?  Hip-hop stuff? Military?  Any images you recall?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "What kind of tats?  Hip-hop stuff? Military?  Any images you recall?"





 "Well...nothing that sticks out in my mind. I think it was gang related. Lots of lines and designs and stuff. Like something you would see on a Samoan but they were white as crackers. Oh they had a lot of piercings too. Nose and ears. I think one had a eyebrow pierced."


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 4, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

During the flurry of activity after the police arrive, Jonathan assures the officers that he is an MD and would like to treat the orderly lying on the floor.

When the man awakes, Jonathan smiles faintly, "No. No. Just lie down.  No need to rush standing up.  You have a nasty cut on your head.  Do you have any pain in your abdomen?  Chest?  I didn't find any broken bones.  I just want to make sure you don't have any internal injuries..."  Waiting for the man to reply, Jonathan quickly adds, "So what the hell happened here, anyway?  Where is Dr. Hardiman?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 4, 2005)

*Marcus*

"That helps a lot, Star.  Be sure and have your attorney contact the DEA liaison." 

Marcus exits the interrogation room and looks at the controls outside.  Could the cops have been listening in?  Was a recording made?  He'll try to catch someone in the hall:  "Did you see those cops running down the hall?  They almost knocked the hell out of my suspect.  Who were they?"

By the way, was the morphine seized by the cops or did the three survivors make off with it?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "That helps a lot, Star.  Be sure and have your attorney contact the DEA liaison."
> 
> Marcus exits the interrogation room and looks at the controls outside.  Could the cops have been listening in?  Was a recording made?  He'll try to catch someone in the hall:  "Did you see those cops running down the hall?  They almost knocked the hell out of my suspect.  Who were they?"
> 
> By the way, was the morphine seized by the cops or did the three survivors make off with it?




 A policeman looks at your DEA badge and says. "Some sort of trouble across the street at the medical examiners office. Thats all I know."

OOC: No morphine was found during the bust.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> When the man awakes, Jonathan smiles faintly, "No. No. Just lie down.  No need to rush standing up.  You have a nasty cut on your head.  Do you have any pain in your abdomen?  Chest?  I didn't find any broken bones.  I just want to make sure you don't have any internal injuries..."  Waiting for the man to reply, Jonathan quickly adds, "So what the hell happened here, anyway?  Where is Dr. Hardiman?"




 The young man focuses on your face for a moment as he tries to figure our where he is. "My head hurts but other than that I am ok. Me and my partner Greg, responded to a possible heart attack call at Percel Park. Once we get there. These two guys jump us at gunpoint. They tie up Greg in the back of the ambulance and force me to drive over here. They make me open the back door where we usually drop off DOA's. Dr. Hardiman was at her desk when we entered. The last thing I remember is getting pistol whipped as we entered the morgue."


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 5, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Some sort of trouble across the street at the medical examiners office. Thats all I know."




"I'm done with this guy.  Let me go see if they need any help there."


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 6, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
"Not part of the normal routine, then, eh?" Jonathan smiles reassuringly at the injured man in an effort to keep the man relaxed before EMTs arrive.  Despite his calm exterior, Jonathan's mind is in turmoil.  _Why the hell would anyone break into a morgue?  Was Hardiman involved in some illicit activity?_

OOC: I assume the police already took the injured man's statement.

Smiling at the man once again, Jonathan stands and contacts the nearest officer.  "Sir...officer...My name is Dr. Jonathan Anderson of the CDC.  I was contacted by the Division of Parasatic Diseases this morning in Washington to come and look at a John Doe that was brought in yesterday.  My contact here was Medical Examiner Joan Hardiman.  Unfortunately, she has disappeared in the attack.  I realize the turmoil of the current situation and I do apologize for my abruptness, but may I conduct the examination I was sent to complete?  There were reported irregularites with the John Doe and I would soon clear my own suspicions just in case there is the threat of the spread of an unknown disease."  A shiver runs down Jonathan's spine as he speaks.  _Was the John Doe and Dr. Hardiman's disappearance connected?_


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> 
> OOC: I assume the police already took the injured man's statement.




Yes.



> Smiling at the man once again, Jonathan stands and contacts the nearest officer.  "Sir...officer...My name is Dr. Jonathan Anderson of the CDC.  I was contacted by the Division of Parasatic Diseases this morning in Washington to come and look at a John Doe that was brought in yesterday.  My contact here was Medical Examiner Joan Hardiman.  Unfortunately, she has disappeared in the attack.  I realize the turmoil of the current situation and I do apologize for my abruptness, but may I conduct the examination I was sent to complete?  There were reported irregularites with the John Doe and I would soon clear my own suspicions just in case there is the threat of the spread of an unknown disease."  A shiver runs down Jonathan's spine as he speaks.  _Was the John Doe and Dr. Hardiman's disappearance connected?_




 A police detective who is in charge says. "Dr. Anderson, right now this is a crime scene and I cannot let you do anything that might disturb any evidence. Once the area is freed then I can let you conduct your examination." he thinks for a minute. "Which John Doe where you to look at?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "I'm done with this guy.  Let me go see if they need any help there."




You head across the street and the morgue/medical examiner office is crawling with police. You flash your badge and walk in. There is a man in a EMT uniform being treated by other EMT's and you see a well dressed man being interviewed by detective (you can see his badge on his belt).


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 7, 2005)

Marcus waits for a lull in the conversation, or if Hardison is mentioned.  He doesn't seem to notice any obvious female coroners amidst the commotion.  Assuming Dr. Anderson is with the Medical Examiner, he'll ask him.

"Excuse me, is Dr. Hardison available sir?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 7, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

Jonathan slowly nods his head.  "I understand officer, thank you."  Jonathan turns to leave.



> Which John Doe were you to look at?




Jonathan turns back to the officer.  "I'm sorry, I don't have the deceased's registration number or file.  Dr. Hardiman called me about the deceased and a large parasite in his lower intestine.  My guess is a beef or pork tapeworm.  There were some irregularities, however, and just to cover all our bases, I was sent down to take a look."



> Excuse me, is Dr. Hardison available sir??




Jonathan turns toward the newcomer.  "I'm sorry.  I am looking for her myself.  Jonathan Anderson of the CDC."  Jonathan extends his hand to the investigator.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 7, 2005)

"Marcus Foster, DEA. You just mentioned an unusual John Doe -- I didn't mean to eavesdrop, but he was my bust. Dr. Hardison wanted to see me about him, too.

Why would she run off?  Is that what this commotion is about?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "Marcus Foster, DEA. You just mentioned an unusual John Doe -- I didn't mean to eavesdrop, but he was my bust. Dr. Hardison wanted to see me about him, too.
> 
> Why would she run off?  Is that what this commotion is about?"




The police detective shakes Marcus' hand. "Lt. Rubin, Harrisonburg PD. Pleased to meet you. It looks like Dr. Hardison has been kidnapped a little over an hour ago. There seems to be a lot of interest in this John Doe. I wonder if it is connected with her disappearance. Let's go look at him." With that he leads you into the morgue again. 







Police and crime scene investigators are looking over the place. Lt. Rubin picks up a clipboard and reads it. "Agent Foster, did he come in from the nightclub bust a couple of days ago? I thought so. He should be in number 18." You all go over to the stainless steal door on the wall with number 18 on it. He opens the door and pulls out the slab. It is empty.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 7, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

"Nice to meet you," Jonathan smiles at Marcus.  Turning to Lt. Rubin, Jonathan follows him into the morgue.  When the slab is pulled out empty, Jonathan's brows knit.  "Strange.  Are you sure you read the number right, Lt.?"

Jonathan looks around the room, almost expecting to find a body on a autopsy table.  Jonathan turns back to Lt. Rubin.  "Lt., does that clipboard contain any of Dr. Hardiman's notes on her investigation of the deceased?  The autopsy file?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Lt. Rubin knits his brow and reads the clipboard again. "It says 18 alright. We can go over all the entries to make sure everyone is in the right spot if you want. Oh here is a note. It says that the parasite removed from John Doe #46, that’s the one from the Ice Nightclub bust was put in the Number 2 refrigerator and labeled Specimen #3981." You open fridge number 2 and search it. You don't find the worm though the fridge is packed save for one shelf that is empty.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 8, 2005)

"I take it, Dr. Anderson, that you weren't able to see this John Doe or the thing she pulled out of him.  So now we have kidnapping, larceny, and, well, whatever you'd call the theft of a dead body.  The good news is there is an eyewitness across the street with an ID.  It's not great, but it's something.  Maybe a gang connection, and some kind of morphine ring."


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 8, 2005)

Jonathan stands quietly, his thoughts racing through his head.  Jonathan smiles slightly as Marcus speaks.  "Call me Jonathan, Marcus.  Dr. is too presumptuous."  Jonathan's smile quickly fades.  "No, I did not get a chance to see Dr. Hardiman or the John Doe.  I realize this is a police matter - Dr. Hardiman's disappearance and the raid on the morgue.  But right now I am more concerned about this parasite.  Someone obviously went out of their way to retrieve it.  Someone who knew something about it.  Is it possible that more people are infected by this thing or its progeny?"

Jonathan smiles again.  "Maybe its just intellectual curiousity on my part.  I can't believe its anything more than a intestinal tapeworm, but its description certainly doesn't fit what I learned about in medical school."  Jonathan gives a small laugh.  "I'd sure like to see this thing before it ends up on Ebay."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 8, 2005)

"Well if either of you think of anything else please let me know. I need to put out an APB on that ambulance as soon as possible. From what you have said this is most likely a gang related incident. Though why they would kidnap a coroner and take a dead body is beyond me." says Lt. Rubin. "Doctor Anderson, will you be available to examine this John Doe and the bug or what ever it is if we find them?"

Marcus OOC: [sblock] Looking over the scene you spot a ladies purse on the floor under one of the examination tables. [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 8, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

Jonathan runs his hand through his long, thick brown hair.  "Yes, Lt., I'd like to help.  However, I will need to call Ben Rutledge at the CDC to authorize my stay past tomorrow.  In the meantime, how can I be of assistance?"

When time permits, Jonathan will reach into his blue jeans for his cell phone and call Ben and update him about the situation.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 8, 2005)

Marcus waits for Rubin to leave and Jonathan to finish his call before reaching under the exam table.   He straightens up with a purse in his hands.

"I'm going to assume this doesn't belong to you, the kidnappers, or Lieutenant Rubin," he quips as he opens the purse.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

Jonathan is able to reach Ben and give him an update. Ben says it is ok for Jonathan to stay as long as he feels is needed. He just wants to be kept updated on the situation. 


Marcus looks in the purse. The top part is unzipped. Inside he finds a open wallet, lip stick, a compact, eye shadow, $1.59 in loose change, a pack of chewing gun, two tampons, two receipts (one from a Wal-Mart for groceries and the other from a Bestbuy for two movie DVD's, a music CD, and a printer ink cartridge), and a cell phone. The wallet has $34 dollars in it, assorted credit cards, and a picture of a young woman with irish setter playing in a park. There is an empty slot where you would think a driver's license would go.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 10, 2005)

What's the name on the credit cards?

Is there a wall with pictures of the staff anywhere?  Or a desk for Dr. Hardiman that may have pictures on it?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

The name on the credit cards is Joan Hardiman. Her desk is in her office here in the morgue. There is one picture of a Irish setter on the desk.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 10, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

Jonathan thanks Ben for this extension on his stay and promises to keep in touch.  _A few hours ago I wanted to get back to my research, but now...I just have to figure out what Dr. Hardiman saw._

Jonathan informs Lt. Rubin that he has been given an extension on his stay and will be available if the police need his assistance.  While in the morgue, Jonathan looks over the other register numbers of the deceased kept here and visually confirms their bodies are on the correct "meat slabs".

Idly noticing Marcus' find, Jonathan asks as he opens one of the metal doors lining the room, "Find anything of interest, Marcus?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 10, 2005)

"A face to the name, despite someone's attempt at preventing us."

Marcus shows Jon the purse and picture.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 11, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

Jonathan puzzles over the purse for a moment.  "No driver's license?  I guess she could carry it on her, but that is what her ID badge is for around here.  I wonder if someone is looking for her home address?  I can't imagine why though."

Jonathan stares quizzically at Marcus for a moment and shrugs.  "Maybe a visit to Dr. Hardiman's residence is in order?  You know, just to feed the dog?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> *Dr. Jonathan Anderson*
> Jonathan stares quizzically at Marcus for a moment and shrugs.  "Maybe a visit to Dr. Hardiman's residence is in order?  You know, just to feed the dog?"





The GM pokes Committed Hero with a stick!


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 17, 2005)

>ow< I assumed we could just ask someone or google her home address...

"The poor little guy is probably getting worried."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

You are able to get Ms. Hardiman's address from someone at the office. Jumping in Marcus' car you drive over to her house. It's a nice two-story home with a large front yard and several tall trees. There is a beat up green pickup parked in the driveway.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd like to look and see whether anyone is in the truck or visible in the house.  Then I'll drive by and park a few houses down.  If we can get closer to the home unobserved, I'd lke to try and listen for the dog.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

Driving by the house you don't see anyone in the truck or anything out of the ordinary at the house. (Spot checks rolled behind the GM screen   ). Parking a few houses down you begin to walk up to the house. As you get closer you can hear a dog barking. It seems to come from the back of the house.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 17, 2005)

"I'm going to assume you aren't armed, Jonathan.  How do you want to play this?"

[You can make all my rolls, G.  I'd like a ruling on which weapons, if any, I have in my car.  I imiagine I have my SIG at all times, and possibly the shotgun.  I only use a smg on official raids, though]


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "I'm going to assume you aren't armed, Jonathan.  How do you want to play this?"
> 
> [You can make all my rolls, G.  I'd like a ruling on which weapons, if any, I have in my car.  I imiagine I have my SIG at all times, and possibly the shotgun.  I only use a smg on official raids, though]




The shotgun is in the trunk of your car.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 18, 2005)

A GM after my own heart.

"Johnathan, we have a couple of choices, and I don't want to have you do anything you feel you shouldn't be doing.  I can get my DEA jacket out of the trunk of my car and make this an official visit to the house - but then I'd like you there to back me up.  If you think that's a bit too confrontational, perhaps you should take down the truck's license number and stay in the car while I, um, see to the dog."


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 18, 2005)

*Dr. Jonathan Anderson*

"Marcus, this is not a situation I am familiar with, but I don't feel comfortable not supporting my partner," Jonathan says.  "I'll back you up.  Anyways, someone might need medical attention." He adds with a smile.

"I would suggest we see what has the dog all riled up in back.  If there is anything going on in the backyard or the house, we might miss it if we bang on the front door.  Still, this is your area of expertise.  I am willing to follow your instructions."


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 18, 2005)

I will give Jonathan my pistol and get the shotgun from the car.  On the way to the backyard I'd like to take a peek in the back of the truck.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2005)

Looking into the back of the trunk you see a rusty rake, a shovel, and a old metal bucket. 

Moving along the side of the house you come up to a chest high chain link fence and gate. You can hear the dog barking loudly from the back yard. Peaking around the corner you see small patio with a table and a couple of chairs. The irish setter has its front paws up against a closed sliding glass door that opens up to the patio. The dog seem quite agiated.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 19, 2005)

"Jonathan, I'd like you to scope out a place you're comfortable with that gives you a clear view of the truck and the front door. I'll watch the door while you move there. When you're feel ready, signal to me and I'll say hello. If anyone tries to drive away, shoot at the tires. But if things get too crazy, lay low and try to get the license number of the truck."

I'll give Jonathan my keys, too.

[getting excited already]


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 19, 2005)

Jonathan suddenly looks nauseous when the pistol is thrust into his hands.  "Marcus, I...is this even legal?" Jonathan says weakly, the pistol hanging awkwardly in his hand.  "I mean...I'll stand with you...this is just all happening so fast."  Jonathan takes several deep breaths to calm himself.

"I have to admit Marcus, I'm a decent shot on the wing with a scatter-gun, but these semi-automatics are a bit unfamiliar to me."  Jonathan makes sure to locate the safety to make sure he knows how to operate it and avoid accidently discharging the weapon.

Wiping his brow, Jonathan smiles sickly at Marcus and awkwardly half walks, half crouches to a tree or shrub that gives him a vantage point of both the front door and truck.  If possible, Jonathan tries to read the license on the truck.  When he is situated, Jonathan nods once to Marcus, and tries to hide as much of his body has possible behind his chosen cover.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 20, 2005)

"We can switch weapons if you're more comfortable.  And we aren't doing anything illegal if we just knock on the door.  Call it being cautious.  Of course, if we get reason to believe a crime is being committed that changes things.

Are you ready?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 20, 2005)

Jonathan smiles weakly and nods.  "OK, I'm with you."  He swallows hard.  "Damn.  Mouth's dry."

With that, Jonathan proceeds as posted above, keeping an eye out while trying to ensure Marcus' safety.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 20, 2005)

What the heck.  I'll go up onto the porch and try to see what's happening through the window.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

Marcus opens the gate and walks into the backyard. While Jonathan hides behind a tree near the truck and watches the front door. As Marcus walks towards the porch the dog turns and looks at him and then begins to bark loudly. 

OOC: who has what weapon?


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 22, 2005)

I have the pistol I think.  Whatever works for you.

What concerns me more now, is, do I still have the Doctor's purse?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

double post


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I have the pistol I think.  Whatever works for you.
> 
> What concerns me more now, is, do I still have the Doctor's purse?




OOC: Ok thats fine with me. Marcus has the pistol and Jonathan the shotgun. As for the purse, it depends on if you gave it over as evidence or took it with you. It's your call!   

Dang double post!


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't think I alerted the cops at all to the evidence, so I imagine I still have it.  If anyone asks, she called us up to meet her and we were trying to do just that.

I will try to talk to the dog in a comforting manner, holding the purse so he can sniff it and hopefully calm down.


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 23, 2005)

Jonathan waits tensely, trying to keep on eye on the front yard and Marcus' back at the same time.  Standing with a loaded shotgun in a residential area is something new to Jonathan.  He feels awkward, but also empowered.  He just prays no one sees him standing here.  _Jeez.  I just thought we could snoop around a bit, not run into anyone connected with the assault at the morgue._


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

Marcus tries to calm the dog by being as no threatening as possible and talking calmly. (Animal Empathy 18 + 1 = 19, I am allowing you to used it untrained.) The dog stops barking and walks up to you slowly. The dog then smells the purse in your hand and it's tail starts to wag.

Jonathan - [sblock] After a few moments the dog stops barking. Watching the front of the house you see a curtain move in one of the second story windows. [/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 26, 2005)

_Aww.  Damn.  What do I do know?_ Trying to stay behind the tree or bush he is using as a hiding place, Jonathan gives a low whistle to attract Marcus' attention and motion with his hand to be careful.  He silently mouths, "Someone's in there."

_I hope he can understand me.  Be careful, Marcus._ Jonathan peeks again around his hiding place to survey the front again.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 26, 2005)

Can I see movement in the first floor?

Is there a dog door of some kind in the back of the house?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 29, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Can I see movement in the first floor?
> 
> Is there a dog door of some kind in the back of the house?





OOC: Darn it! I miss read your post. I thought you were going to the _back_ porch. Sorry about that. Let's reload the situation. Marcus looked in the back yard and then went to the front door and knocked. Jonathan noticed a curtain move in one of the second story windows. The dog is in the back yard and still barking.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 29, 2005)

I can be wherever - I don't mind checking through the back windows if that suits the game.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 31, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I can be wherever - I don't mind checking through the back windows if that suits the game.




OOC: No thats ok. I just messed up reading your post!   You do what you want! OK!  

Marcus is at the front door. He knocks and waits for a response. Jonathan gets Marcus' attention from his hiding place behind a tree over by the truck. He mouths "There is someone in there"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

Bump?


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 6, 2005)

Are Dr. H's keys in her purse?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Are Dr. H's keys in her purse?




OOC: No, her keys were not in her purse.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 6, 2005)

Then I'll quietly try the doorknob.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

You turn the doorknob and find that the door is unlocked.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 6, 2005)

Jonathan continues to stare out from behind the tree, watching the front of the house.  Jonathan is also attentive to Marcus to see if he is in any trouble.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there an alarm system or anything in the house?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Marcus' expert eye does not see a security system. But he does hear the sound of something heavy falling on the ground inside the house.


OOC: Hey Hrothgar! Glad to see you back!


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd like to return to John and see what he'd be comfortable with doing, going in or waiting for someone to come out.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Marcus backs up and moves over by Jonathan by a tree on the other side of the truck. Before he can say anything though the sound of breaking glass can be heard from the opposite side of the house. 

OOC: Just to make things a bit more clear, the house is on the west side of a street that runs north and south. The driveway is on the southern half of the front yard. You are by a tree south of the driveway. The sound seems to have come from the northern side of the house.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 7, 2005)

"That sounded urgent enough to have a look - after all, she did ask us to visit."


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 7, 2005)

"Alright, Marcus, I'm with you.  Just tell me what you want me to do."  Jonathan feels queasy in his stomach.  Without telling Marcus, he makes sure the saftey on the shotgun he is wielding is still on.  With that, Jonathan prepares to follow Marcus, keeping an eye out on the house and anyone running toward the pickup in the driveway.

OOC: Sorry, Gomez.  I didn't go anywhere - I was just waiting to post because I was waiting on you two!  I'm here every day and can't get enough!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

OOC: So are you both going to investigate the sound?


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 8, 2005)

"Let's go."

I'd like to go around to the house to the sound of the glass.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

Walking around to the other side of the house you see a ground floor window that his been broken, though not completely. There are still shards of glass in the frame and it looks like no one could climb through it with out clearing out the glass. It looks like it was broken from the inside.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 8, 2005)

Jonathan walks slowly behind Marcus and stops in a crouch near the driveway, still keeping an eye out on the front yard.  Jonathan still keeps Marcus in sight and if Marcus motions him to follow, Jonathan will proceed away from the truck.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd like to wait a bit to see if anyone does attempt to clear out glass.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 9, 2005)

Jonathan [sblock] As you crouch by the truck the front door opens and two men come running out. One is middle-aged white male in jeans and a white t-shirt. He has a pistol in his right hand and a folder stuffed full of papers under the other arm. The other man is a white male in his early twenties with long brown hair, khaki pants and a denim shirt. He is carrying a double barrel shotgun. They don't appear to see you and are running towards the truck. [/sblock]


Marcus: You hear the front door open.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 11, 2005)

and...?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

From where he is Marcus cannot see the front door but soon he sees two men run up to the truck in the the driveway. One is middle-aged white male in jeans and a white t-shirt. He has a pistol in his right hand and a folder stuffed full of papers under the other arm. The other man is a white male in his early twenties with long brown hair, khaki pants and a denim shirt. He is carrying a double barrel shotgun. They don't appear to see you and are running towards the truck.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 11, 2005)

Do I see any tattoos?

[I am assuming that if I am close to the side of the house that they are facing away from me.  If that is the case I will aim and yell...]

"FREEZE!""


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

The men stop and turn at Marcus' yell. Guns are raised and aimed at him. 

OOC:  It looks like they are going to shoot! And yes, you do see some tattoos on the men's arms. Jonathan is just about 10 feet away from them behind the truck. They have not noticed him yet.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 12, 2005)

Jonathan steps out from behind the truck.  "Drop your weapons! Now! Or by God, I'll take your heads off!"  Adrenaline courses through Jonathan's veins, the shotgun set into his right shoulder and his right check resting on the synthetic stock.  _Steady...steady...don't show them you have never done this before!_  Both fear and guilt assail Jonathan, his oaths as a medical practioner coming to mind.  He intentionally leaves the safety on, hoping the two men can't see it covered up by his right hand and trigger finger.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 12, 2005)

Marcus squeezes off three shots at the guy with the shotgun (with the Rapid Shot Feat I am at +3/+3/+3 & hopefully they are flatfooted). He then tries to flatten himself against the house for cover (with a 5' move if applicable).

_This is the second time in a row I'm dealing with violence as a first resort. Only a matter of time before it gets noted upstairs...._


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

Marcus uses the side of the house as cover and fires rapidly at the younger man with the shotgun. ((14)+3=17 Hit! ,(16)+3=19 Hit!, and (9)+3=12 Hit!: Damage 9+7+9=25 points of damage)  Hitting three times in the chest. The man spins to the ground like a marionette with his strings cut. 

The other man with the pistol runs around the front end of the truck, turns and fires his pistol at Marcus. (Total roll to hit 21 Hit! Damage 9 points) Hitting Marcus in the upper part of his right arm. 

Jonathan steps around the back of the truck to the other side and yells at the man to drop his weapon. The older man glances at Jonathan with a scowl on his face.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 12, 2005)

"Don't be a hero, pal, he's got the drop on you."

A passerby would be unsure whether Marcus was talking to himself or the man in the crossfire...


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 13, 2005)

"I said drop it! Now!" Jonathan shouts again, his eyes not leaving the man near the truck.  _Come on...just drop it, pal.  This isn't my sort of thing._ "I swear I'll take your head off!"

OOC: Nice shooting, CH!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The man looks at Jonathan and his snarl turns to an calm peaceful smile. He then runs to the truck driver's side door. 

OOC: You both have held actions so you can act. Marcus' line of fire is blocked by the truck so the man will get cover if he shoots at him. The man is now about 10 feet from Jonathan and he is trying to get in the truck. He is still holding his pistol and it is now aimed at Jonathan.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 13, 2005)

Taking careful aim for the closest tire, Marcus tenses for the sound of more gunfire....


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 13, 2005)

"Don't do it!  I'll shoot!"  Jonathan continues to peer down the barrel at the man.  A medical man, Jonathan fears the repercussions to his own psyche if he were to intentionally hurt anyone.

OOC:  Gomez, you certainly got this hot doctor in a sticky bind!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

The young man expression changes from one of calm and serene to that of disappointment and then to pained anger. He then gets into the driver's seat of the truck and aims his pistol at Agent Marcus from inside the cab of the truck. 

OOC: Marcus can act and then Jonathan.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 14, 2005)

Marcus drops prone and shoots three times at the nearest truck tire.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Marcus shoots out the front left tire and the man shoots through the passenger side window at Marcus. He misses terribly. 


OOC: Jonathan is up and then Marcus again at the top of the round.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 14, 2005)

Jonathan crouches slightly, but continues to hold his weapon in a firing position, screaming at the man to stop and give up.  Jonathan takes the safety off of his weapon.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 15, 2005)

Can I move far enough this round to use the nearest part of the truck as cover?

If yes, I'll do so.
If no, I'll take one shot at the guy [+6].


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Marcus moves up to the front right corner of the truck. He is bent down so the man cannot get a good shot at him. The man moves the pistol from his right hand to his left and he starts the truck!

OOC: Committed Hero, it only took a move action to reach the truck you still have a standard action left.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 15, 2005)

Am I in the path of the truck if it moves forward (I am thinking he has to go into Reverse to get away).

If I have a (safe, see above) shot at the other front tire I'll take it.  If am at the wheel I've already hit I'll straighten up and shoot the driver.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Marcus fires at the left front tire and it blows with a loud pop.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

The man starts the truck and begins to back out! Both front tires are flat.

OOC: Jonathan can act and then Marcus.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 18, 2005)

_Damnit!_ Jonathan lowers his weapon when the driver's attention is turned to commanding his vehicle.  Swiftly Jonathan runs to Marcus' car, trying to fish the keys out of his pocket Marcus gave him when they first arrived.  "Marcus take him out! Or his tires!" Jonathan cries.

IC: Jonathan plans on starting up the car and using it to either pin or ram the truck to force it to stop.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 19, 2005)

If I've got a shot at the driver I'll take three, cover or no cover.

_Using may car to block the suspect?  That's cold, Doc._


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 19, 2005)

OOC: I was hoping the car was provided by your agency.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 19, 2005)

Marcus raises his pistol and fires through the front windshield as the truck backs up into the street. ((16)+3=19 Hit!, (20)+3=23! Hit! Crit confirmed on a (17)+3=20, (7)+3=10 Miss!: Damage 1st shot (4+7+1)=12, second shot, (6+5+5+8+5+8+1)=38!!). The first shoot hits the man in the chest and the second right between the eyes. He slumps down on the passenger side of the trunk. The truck continues to roll backwards and hits a parked car across the street. 

Jonathan ran down the street to Marcus' car   but he stops as he hears the gunfire and crunch of the truck hitting the car.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 19, 2005)

Marcus runs up to the driver's side and make sure the suspect is incapacitated.  Shortly he holsters his weapon and grabs his oozing arm.

"Doc, do you have any bandages?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 19, 2005)

Jonathan stares dumbly at the stalled truck before remembering Marcus' wound.  Putting the safety on the shotgun, Jonathan rushes to Marcus and tears a few strips of cloth from his shirt to clean and bind the wound.  Jonathan also inspects the amount of damage and seeis if the bullet is still in Marcus.  Jonathan also keeps an eye out on the house, unwilling to let his guard down.

While working, Jonathan speaks to Marcus.  "Marcus...I'm sorry.  I just couldn't fire your weapon.  I had thoughts of you getting into serious trouble if your superiors found out someone else was firing your weapon in the city.  I...I also...I just couldn't fire at the man.  I made an oath to preserve life...an oath I don't take lightly.  Still...I almost did it.  If that truck hadn't moved and he still had that pistol on you...I was so close to pulling that trigger...ugh...you could have died...think I am going to be sick."


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 19, 2005)

"Doc - Jonathan - it was wrong for me to put you in such a charged situation like that without considering your experience.  And since you probably saved my life by brandishing the shotgun, I won't hold anything against you" Marcus smiles wanly as his wound is bandaged.

He hands the doctor his cell phone.  "Why don't you call the cops while I see who we were dealing with?  Or if you're up to it, perhaps Dr. Hardiman is in the house."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Marcus looks over the two men. Both appear to be dead. The man in the truck is lying down on his side on the seat. Papers and folders are scattered in the cabin. The man on the front lawn has several computer discs stuffed in his pockets. Checking their I.D.'s the man in truck is George Rush and the man on the lawn is Alex Duncan. They both have the same P.O. box here in Harrisonburg as an address. They have no other identification or papers in their wallets just about 30-40 dollars in cash each.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 20, 2005)

["Here in Washington" - thought we were in WVa] 

Any registration info in the truck glove compartment?

I assume the woman we are looking for isn't in the truck either 

I'll enter the home if the truck looks secure.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> ["Here in Washington" - thought we were in WVa]
> 
> Any registration info in the truck glove compartment?
> 
> ...




OOC: Your right. It's not Washington. I have edited the post.
The registration names a Patrick Pierce of Harrisonburg, VA as the owner and it is 24 years old. And nope no woman in the truck.  

Searching the house you find no one else. Though it looks like it has been ransacked. The study and computer desk seems to be the worst hit. 

You find a set of keys laying on the computer desk.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 21, 2005)

While Marcus searches, Jonathan follows slowly, calling the police and alerting them to the crime scene.

When done, Jonathan folds up the cell phone and hands it back to Marcus.  "Marcus, could I see those computer disks?"

OOC: Any writing on the disks that would indicate ownership or filenames?

"So, Marcus. Why would these men, which I assume were behind the attack at the morgue, ransack the examiner's home?  What would she have kept here that she wouldn't keep in her office at work?  I think I would really like to see what is on those disks, especially if they belonged to Dr. Hardiman."

Jonathan also opens the back door slightly, and allows the setter to sniff his hand and while Jonathan speaks reassuring words.  If the setter does not appear dangerous, Jonathan slips out the back door, trying to keep the setter outside, and searches the fenced-in backyard.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

The CD computer discs are labled _Rockingham County Coroner: Autopsy #396 - Doe, John #23_ and _Rockingham County Coroner: Autopsy #396 Adendum - Doe, John #23_.

Searching the backyard you don't find anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 21, 2005)

"That's half of what we're looking for, I guess.  Depending on what the police have to say, it looks like our next stop is to find out why Patrick Pierce is letting dangerous men borrow his truck."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: Just to make sure there is no understanding. The truck registration is out of date and 24 years old.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 21, 2005)

"Well Marcus, it seems we have three courses of action.  The first is to get you some medical attention when the paramedics arrive along with the police.  We also should find out what is on these disks that those men wanted so badly.  The third is to make sure someone investigates that P.O. box both men are registered too."

Jonathan pauses.  "Say, you said you were involved in a case regarding this John Doe, right?  Dr. Hardiman said she found an abnormally large parasite in her examination of the body. How is the John Doe related to these two men?  Could these two men have been exposed to a similar environment as the John Doe?  Could they also carry similar parasites?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 21, 2005)

[Sry - thought the guy was a possible lead]

"The John Doe was one of a group of suspected drug dealers involved in deal that went sour, fast. You probably can guess what happened, based on what we saw today. The owner of the nightclub where it happened saw ununsual tattoos on several of their arms, which looks to be the case with our assailants. Dr. Hardiman hoped I had some additional information, based on the strangeness of what she found inside the guy. I'm afraid all we have is right here with us. Minus one medical examiner.

I guess we can notify the Post Office about the Box. I don't know if they'd be willing to reeal the owner's contact information without a warrant to back it up, but if I'm OK to travel that avenue sounds best."


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 22, 2005)

OOC:  The keys on the computer desk - do they seem made for a house door, car ignition, or a filing cabinet/padlock?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC:  The keys on the computer desk - do they seem made for a house door, car ignition, or a filing cabinet/padlock?




OOC: They appear to be a set of car and house keys.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

The police and paramedics arrive at the scene. The police get your statements and the paramedics see to Marcus' gunshoot wound. Both vics are pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 22, 2005)

Can I call the post office to find out information about the PO Box holder?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

You call the post office. The post office box belongs to an Amela Townsend of Singers Glen, Virginia. (That is about 4 miles north of Harrisonburg) The person at the post office gives you the address and phone number on file.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 24, 2005)

Jonathan returns the keys to Marcus.  "Marcus, I don't know if our paths separate here.  If possible, I would like to see what is on those disks those men recovered.  If it is serious enough to warrant kidnapping and attempted murder, I would like to go with you on your investigation.  I don't know what we are up against or the nature of the parasite, but if more people are infected or risk infection, this could be a serious matter for us all.  If we could take a few minutes to look at those computer disks of Dr. Hardiman and let me gauge any potential infectious threat, we might have a better understanding of what drove those men to do what they did and if you need my assistance any more."


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 25, 2005)

"That's not a bad idea at all, especially since the parasite is out there.

Where should I take you?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

As you talk, the two bodies are loaded into an ambulance.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 25, 2005)

"Marcus, I just need access to those files and a computer to hopefully ascertain any threat.  I suggest we alert these policeman about a potential infectious threat to the public and obtain those disks.  I suggest we use the computers at the hospital's morgue where the two deceased are headed."  Jonathan pauses.  "You know those keys on Dr. Hardiman's desk inside?  Has her car been moved from the hospital?  I wonder if there is anything worthwhile inside?"

OOC: I assume the police took the disks from the dead men as evidence.

Jonathan turns to the men loading the deceased into the ambulance and any police officers nearby.  "Excuse me.  Yes.  Dr. Jonathan Anderson of the CDC."  Jonathan holds up his identification.  "Where are you taking the deceased?  These two men may suffer from parasitic infection.  Make sure they are placed in cold storage immediately."  Jonathan turns to the police officers.  "If possible, Agent Foster and myself would like to accompany this ambulance and inspect these two men while perusing those disks recovered from Dr. Hardiman's house.  I need those disks to ascertain any immediate potential threat to the public."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

One of the ambulance drivers says. "Dr. Anderson pleased to meet you. We are taking them the Medical Examiner Building (this is the same place you went to see Dr. Hardiman) downtown. You can come along with us if you want."

OOC: As for the disc's, Marcus can hold on to them as he is a law enforcement officer. They will need to be turned in at some point though.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 25, 2005)

Understood.

I'll follow the ambulance.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 25, 2005)

"Marcus, thanks for this delay.  I'll see you at the Medical Examiner Building."  Jonathan hops up into the back of the ambulance and turns to an officer outside as he sits down.  "Excuse me officer.  What is going to happen to Dr. Hardiman's dog?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

The policeman says with a smile. "Don't worry Doctor. I will make sure the dog gets taken care of." 

 A little while later you both arrive at the Medical Examiners Office. You are both met by an administrator there, Mr. Daniel Montague. "Hello, I am the assistant director here. I was wondering if I could ask you a few questions."


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 26, 2005)

Ummm, does he look mad?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Ummm, does he look mad?




OOC: He looks worried.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 27, 2005)

[then I'll take questions ]

"Certainly, Mr. Montague."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

"I know that Dr. Hardiman contacted the CDC about one of her autopsies. I want to know why? Is there some threat that my lab and I should be worried about?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 28, 2005)

"I'll let an expert fill you in on that angle.  As far as additional kidnappings inside the office, that appears to have been an isolated event involving an alleged drug ring."

_Alleged....everything I've noticed has been pretty strange for dealers.  The truck they drove, their general MO.  Strange._


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 28, 2005)

"Dr. Montague, hello. Jonathan Anderson of the CDC."  Jonathan extends his hand.  "Dr. Hardiman alleges to have discovered an abnormally large parasite in a John Doe.  I am afraid I have not been able to discern the nature of the parasite - only recently have we recovered Dr. Hardiman's autopsy files.  If you would be so kind as to direct me to a workstation to review Dr. Hardiman's files, I would be in a better position to answer your questions.  However, given Dr. Hardiman's concern over the parasite, I suggest you quarantine the two corpses brought in.  I do not know the nature of their contact with the original John Doe or if they shared time in a comprised, parasitic-friendly environment.  Best to be safe to minimize any risk of public exposure.  If you have a room and table available, I would be more than willing to investigate those men for similar infection."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

"Dr. Anderson, I am so glad to have a man of your stature here at this time. Of coarse you can have full use of our facilities." says Dr. Montague. "Which do you want to do first, look over the files or examine the bodies?"

"And Agent Foster, I also wish to extend any courtesy to you in your investigations into this matter as well. We are very worried for Dr. Hardiman's saftey. Do you think she is still alive?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 28, 2005)

"I hope so.  I can't think of any reason to kidnap her only to do something worse.  But I don't like the idea of her being held against her will any more than you.  I'll work my hardest to find her."

Once he is out of earshot, I'll ask Jon how long his scrutiny will take and if he wants to go with me to Singers Glen.


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 29, 2005)

"Thank you, Dr. Montague.  I'd like to take a look at Dr. Hardiman's files first, if possible.  I think I would like to have an idea what she was looking at before my own examination."

Turning to Marcus, Jonathan says, "Mmmm...I'd say a few hours for a detailed examination.  If you want to leave, I can give you a call in a few hours so we can share notes about what we both find."  Jonathan smiles and runs his hand through his long hair.  "And Marcus, if you do leave...be careful, alright?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 29, 2005)

_What are the chances of me getting backup in as little time?_

"Doc, if you don't mind another ride with me, I'd just as soon wait for your company.  If you're willing to come.  Just say the word and I will seek alternatives, though."


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 29, 2005)

"Marcus, thanks.  I would appreciate you staying with me.  I think what Dr. Hardiman uncovered has relevance for you also."  Jonathan starts to follow Dr. Montague and then stops abruptly.  "Marcus, you don't strike me as the squeemish type.  How about looking at Dr. Hardiman's files with me?  Any chance you feel up for observing a medical examination as well?"


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 29, 2005)

"If you think it will help, sure."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

Dr. Anderson sits down at a computer at checks the contents of the two discs that were found. They contain a audio recording of the autopsy done by Dr. Hardiman on the John Doe killed in the Ice nightclub bust. She notes that the subject is covered with delicate and complicated tattoos, ritual scars and body piercing. Also that he shows signs of extremely poor dental care and malnutrition. He had a gunshot wound to his throat and two gunshots to the abdomen. He died of blood loss from the wound to his throat. She discovered an extremely large worm-like organism inside his lower intestine. The worm, severely damaged by gunfire, was quite dead. It measured one meter in length and approximately 20 centimeters in circumference. Dissection of the worm showed it to be hermaphroditic and able to reproduce at will, although the sex organs of the one recovered were dormant. The worm was still in larval form. Introduction of the organism into its host appears to have been through the anus. Included in the CD's are several digital pictures of the organism. Looking at the worm, Dr. Anderson can tell that it is not tapeworms per say but it looks more like some type of hookworm.







*Close up picture of the head of the worm. *


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 30, 2005)

"Absolutely amazing..." Jonathan says under his breath.  "I had my doubts...but if this is real..."  Jonathan stares thoughtfully at the computer screen.  "Strange...all those tatoos..."

Turning around, Jonathan looks at Marcus and Dr. Montague.  "Marcus, have you seen tatoos like this before?  Could they be gang related?"

"Like Dr. Hardiman, I've never seen a parsitic worm like this before.  Her examination greatly concerns me though.  She asserts this speciman was still larval and its reproductive organs where immature.  Without detailed examination of the speciman itself, its hard to tell at what point this organism may reproduce.  Its entry into the deceased is also of concern.  If the parasite was introduced from the environment, then we could have a serious health care concern on our hands."  Jonathan pauses.  "Not to mention this thing had to have a progenitor.  So where is it and what does it look like?"

Jonathan looks at Dr. Montague.  "Could we prep an examination room?  I'd like to have a look at the deceased that were just brought in.  Marcus, will you join me?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Turning around, Jonathan looks at Marcus and Dr. Montague.  "Marcus, have you seen tatoos like this before?  Could they be gang related?"




OOC: The only time Marcus has seen tattoos like this is from the two perps at Dr. Hardiman's home. They don't look like any gang related tattos that you know of.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 1, 2005)

"That's not gang ink as far as I've seen.  I remember the owner of the nightclub saying they looked Samoan, and that's as good of a description as I can provide too."


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

With help of the staff, Dr. Anderson prepares the two bodies for autopsy. It has been a few years but Jonathan is confident that he can do them properly. Marcus stands back and lets the doctor do his work though he is a little nervous. Marcus has seen plenty of dead bodies but this is something new. 

 Jonathan begins the autopsy on the first man. He appears to be malnourished and has several track marks on his arms. He has several body piercing and tattoos. When he opens the man's abdomen and checks his intestines, Jonathan just about jumps out of his skin when he feels something large wiggle inside the man's digestive track.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 2, 2005)

Jonathan stops moving and pauses in his dictation, his mind slowly comprehending what he has just felt.  Realization slowly setting in, Jonathan croaks for the recorder, "A small movement is detected in the victim's intestinal cavity.  Mayhap a parasite similar to the John Doe reported earlier.  I am going to open up the lower intestines to get a look at it..."

OOC: Is there a basin or tub nearby?  If there is a parasite, Jonathan would think to remove it and deposit in a secure (deep) reservoir.

"I think we have a live one here, Marcus." Jonathan reaches for a pair of heavy forceps.  Holding the forceps in his left hand and a scalpel in his right, Jonathan probes the man's intestines, seeking to gently clamp the parasite while cutting away any intervening viscera with the scalpel.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Dr. Anderson tries to excise the worm from the intestine. As he clamps the forceps around the worm it starts to try and slither away. It is strong and Dr. Anderson tries his best to pull the parasite out of the corpse's gut. Finally cutting it free, the worm which is a full meter long wriggles like a snake and it's tail wraps around Jonathan's wrist. The worm's _head_ and round fang filled maw gaps like a fish out of water.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 3, 2005)

"Uhh, Doc, I'll admit my survival mechanisms are primitive, but do you want me to do something _other_ than try to kill it?"

Marcus looks for a fire extinguisher to hose the creature down. _That will get its attention._


----------



## Hrothgar (May 3, 2005)

Jonathan is lost in his fascination of this new parasite.  The alien creature is a grim reminder to Jonathan of dark things yet undiscovered in this world.  Marcus' words bring him out of his dark reverie.  "Uh...yes, Marcus.  Damn, this thing is strong.  Any chance you could unwind it from my arm so we can drop it into the speciman chamber?"

OOC: Based on Dr. Hardiman's files, Jonathan would have had some sort of container to house a potential parasite.  Problem is, I don't suspect Jonathan thought he would find such a lively critter!

As Jonathan holds the parsite and waits for Marcus, Jonathan continues his dictation.  "The speciman is approximately 1 meter in length and able to constrict - much like an eel or snake.  Feeding is apparantly done through a small orifice filled with small, jagged teeth.  The parasite must partially account for the deceased's malnurished frame.  While wrapped around my arm, I cannot discern any reproductive organs..."


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

One of the lab assistants gets a large plastic container with a lid. "Is this ok?" she says.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 3, 2005)

"Yes, yes.  Thank you.  OK, someone want to unwrap this thing from my arm and hold its end?  Let's drop it into the container on the count of three.  And, uh, someone want to be quick that cover?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 3, 2005)

"I'll do the unwrapping, but if this creature does something weird I will scream like a little girl.  I'm just warning you."


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

Marcus helps pull the worm off of Jonathan's arm and put it in the plastic container. There is something just not right about trying to man handle a 3 foot long worm that not one minute ago was squirming around in a dead man's guts.  

Jonathan then autopsies the next body and discovers another living worm inside the man's digestive track. It is also placed in a plastic container after some work.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 4, 2005)

I'd like to ask the director if he knows how the other specimen was stored, and if perhaps they should be kept somewhere more secure to prevent what happened earlier.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

The woman assisting Dr. Anderston speaks up. "All the specimens are kept in these freezers and refigerators over here." She points them out to you along one of the walls. "They can be locked."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 4, 2005)

Jonathan's brow wrinkles slightly.  "Let's keep them in the locked refrigerator.  I would also add a small amount of isotonic solution added to prevent them from drying out.  Thank you."

"Well, Marcus, this is a bit disconcerting.  Two more infected victims.  Funny thing is, they had to know they were carrying a parasite, otherwise they would never have ransacked Dr. Hardiman's examination room and home looking for the files or the other dead parasite.  But why?  Why keep it a secret?"  Jonathan pauses, lost in thought.  "You know, when we were at Dr. Hardiman's home...that man in the truck.  It almost seemed like he wanted me to shoot him...the change in emotions I saw in his face.  Not the actions of a sane man.  I wonder if the parasite...No.  That is too ludicrous to even conceive of."

Jonathan looks at Marcus.  "Its your call, Marcus.  Investigate the address from the P.O. box?  If you don't mind me tagging along, I would like to find out where this trail leads and if there is any health threat to the public."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 4, 2005)

"Maybe we need some of those containers if we meet more."

I'm ready to head for Singers Glen if you are.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Marcus' cell phone rings. "Agent Foster? This is Lt. Rubin, Harrisonburg PD. We talked today at the ME's office about the kidnapping of Dr. Hardiman. We just got a 911 call from Dr. Hardiman just a few minutes ago. I know your DEA case involving the ICE nightclub bust is possibly connected with Dr. Hardiman's disappearance and I thought you would like to be kept updated."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 4, 2005)

"For real?  Is she alright?  We just got a lead on her whereabouts and were ready to check it out."


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"She was screaming and crying hysterically. Saying a bunch of crazy things. She must have dropped the receiver after that. We traced the call to a pay phone on Mount Farm Lane. That's southeast of here near the town of Rocky Bar and about a half a mile northwest of Shenandoah National Park. I have alerted emergency services. I am just about to head out there myself. It's only about 5 miles away from here."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 4, 2005)

"We'll follow you, if that's OK."


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Marcus knows that the police station is just across the street from the ME's office. So it is easy to meet up with Lt. Rubin and follow him out to site. As you drive up you see a fire truck, two police cars, and an ambulance at the scene. There is a body on the ground next to the phone booth.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 6, 2005)

[I was going to let Jonathan take charge here - he is a doctor, after all]


----------



## Hrothgar (May 6, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, CH.  I thought you were going to take charge since Marcus is an agent.    

Jonathan runs briskly up near the phone booth and displays his identification.  "Dr. Jonathan Anderson of th CDC.  DEA agent Marcus Foster and myself just received word from the Harrisonburg PD that Dr. Hardiman had been found.  Where is she?  Is she alive?"


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

The two paramedics are performing CPR on a woman in her early thirties with shoulder length brown hair. Her abdomen has been cut open with several ragged wounds and blood is everywhere. "Doctor, she just went flat line and I cannot get a blood pressure." says one of the paramedics. 

 Lt. Rubin walked up to one of the policemen at the scene. "I am Lt. Rubin, Harrisonburg PD. "What happened here?" he says. 

 "I responded to the 911 call from this phone booth. When I arrived I found this woman down on the ground next to the phone booth. She was bleeding from several cuts to her stomach. I would guess that they where self-inflicted as she had a long bloody sliver of glass in her hands when I found her. It looks like she had busted out one of the glass windows of the phone booth. The paramedics showed up shortly after that and started CPR. I did not see anyone else around the scene when I drove up." says the policeman.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 6, 2005)

Jonathan quickly kneels at Dr. Hardiman's side.  "Continue with CPR..."  Jonathan quickly scans Dr. Hardiman's abdomen, looking for a way to staunch the bleeding.  If possible, Jonathan moves to replace the medic doing CPR if the wounds can be stabilized.

OOC:  Using some +11 healin' magic!  I hope she isn't too far gone.


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

Even with Dr. Anderson's considerable skills, you unable to revive Dr. Hardiman. Jonathan finally has to call off the CPR and pronounce her dead.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 6, 2005)

"Damn," Jonathan mutters as he slumps back dejectedly.  His eyes focus on Dr. Hardiman's abdomen.  Attempting to verify if the wounds were self inflicted, Jonathan inspects Dr. Hardiman's hands for any cuts.

Looking up, Jonathan speaks to Lt. Rubin.  "Leutenant, could we hear that 911 call?  Agent Foster and I have seen some strange things in the past day.  Her hysterics might have some meaning to Agent Foster and myself.  I have a nasty suspicion about these wounds on Dr. Hardiman and I hope you would indulge me so I can quell my own fears.  By the way, any witnesses step forward?  Anyone around here see anything?"

OOC: Can you describe the area we are in?  Residential?  Suburban?

"What do you think, Marcus?  If the 911 call can't provide us with any clues, what next?"


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

The area appears to be on a country road. You passed several ranches and farms on the way here. It is forested with occasional grassy fields. 

Lt. Rubin says "I can call the 911 operator and have them play back the call on the radio in my car. Will that be alright?" He looks to Agent Foster for comfirmation. He adds. "The policeman who discovered her here said that he didn't see anyone around when he arrived."

Looking over the doctor you see that the inside of her hands are cut up pretty bad. You see small slivers of glass in her palms. There are scraps and bruises around her wrists. She is not wearing any shoes and her feet are scratched up, cut,  and dirty. The bottom of her dress is also torn and dirty. The cuts into her abdomen are deep but jagged. Bit of glass can be seen in them. They could be self inflicted.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 6, 2005)

Are we close to Singers Glen?


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Are we close to Singers Glen?




No, Singers Glen is way on the other side of Harrisonberg.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 7, 2005)

Has she left any tracks nearby?


----------



## Hrothgar (May 7, 2005)

Jonathan takes a deep breath.  "Well, I agree with the officer's assessment that these wounds were self inflicted."  Jonathan turns to Lt. Rubin, "Yes, Leutenant, let's listen to that 911 call immediately.  It may give us some clues to how she ended up here."  Jonathan face turns grave.  "Still, I think I already know why she inflicted those wounds on herself."

Jonathan turns to the paramedic.  "Can you hold off on transporting her until the 911 call?  There still may be some clues on her that may tell us how she got here.  I suggest minimizing contact with the body as she may be carry a parasitic infection."


----------



## Gomez (May 7, 2005)

Agent Foster looks around the booth and along the road. He does not see any obvious tracks. 

Lt. Rubin plays the 991 call for you in his car. She is crying and screaming hysterically.
"...help me.......they put something......inside......me.......must...must.....get it......out....their mother's in the pool......their mother's in the pool.....My God!....I can feel it moving!...." That is when you hear a loud sound like the receiver being dropped.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 8, 2005)

"Good God," Jonathan mutters as he wipes the back of his hand across his mouth.  Jonathan stumbles out of the patrol car and breathes deeply the fresh, country air.

Setting his jaw, Jonathan heads over to the paramedics.  "I want this woman's body brought to the Medical Examiner's Building downtown.  Inform Dr. Montague that the corpse also carries a parasitic infection like the others in the deep freeze."

"Lt. Rubin, have your men investigated any of the nearby farm residences for possible abductors of Dr. Hardiman.  The men who ransacked her home had fairly intricate tattoos - maybe something a life-long farmer would not sport."  Jonathan pauses.  "My fear of the parasite being spread through the local environment may still be justified, but Dr. Hardiman's comments seem to indicate human aid in parasite transmission."

"Marcus, should we spend sometime in the area or head to Singers Glen?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 8, 2005)

"That's on the other side of town, though - could she have gotten here on her own?  If she was referring to a residence with a pool...maybe it's close by."

Do the condition of her dress and feet look like she travelled far?


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> "That's on the other side of town, though - could she have gotten here on her own?  If she was referring to a residence with a pool...maybe it's close by."
> 
> Do the condition of her dress and feet look like she travelled far?




OOC: The condition of her dress and feet looks like she walked or ran through a wooded area. Lots of scratches and cuts. It would have taken several hours for her to walk from Singers Glen and that would have taken her straight through Harrisonburg. In your opinion, she couldn't have walked more than a couple of miles at most. Her wrists appear to have been bound at some point as well.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 9, 2005)

"She couldn't have been kept far from here, John, so let's concentrate on things close by.

Any ideas from the cops as to where a residence with a pool might be close by?


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

The local policeman pulls out a map of the area and places it on the hood of his car. "Let me see. There are a couple of horse ranches over here." He circles two areas north of the road about a two and three miles away. "Oh, wait a minute. I just remembered. About a mile south of here is some sort of religious commune. The place used to be an old health spa built in the 1920's. It closed down during the depression and was bought by a religous group. They tend to keep to themselves and haven't bothered anyone for as long as I can remember."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 9, 2005)

"I know we're both Feds, officer, but based on the encounters we've had with Dr. Hardiman's kidnappers, Dr. Anderson and I would appreciate any assistance your department could provide.  We're not here to steal anyone's thunder, and we'd be happy to treat this investigation as a municipal matter within your jurisdiction.  Jean asked us both down here, and even though we were too late to ensure her safety, I know I'd sleep better at night if any potential community threats have been taken care of."


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

"I appricate that Agent Foster, but any help you and the good Doctor here could give would be very helpful." says Lt. Rubin with a smile. He looks down at the map. "So what do you think we should do? I don't want another Waco on my hands. But if these people at this commune are responsible, I don't want to go in with out some serious backup."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 9, 2005)

"I'm ready to saddle up now.  Unless you were planning on locking me in the back of your cruiser, I wouldn't miss taking these guys down.

Oh, and I prefer a submachinegun, if you're taking requests."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2005)

"I concur with you, Lt.  However, I want to warn you and your men about the parasite we are dealing with."  Jonathan looks intently at the Lt.  "If the commune is the source of the parasite, your men must be extremely careful - at this point we just don't know enough about the parasite and its transmission.  From Dr. Hardiman's case, it sounds like the parasite was transmitted with human knowledge and aid.  And given the size of the parasites we have found in previous victims and their means of egress into the abdominal cavity, I don't envision the process is entirely pleasant."

Jonathan turns to Marcus.  "Er...if you plan on going full auto, do you mind if I carry that 12-gauge in the back of your vehicle.  Just to carry you know, for a little reassurance."


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

Lt. Rubin makes some calls and then returns to Marcus and Jonathan. "Ok, I have a SWAT team, every available police officer in a 10 mile radius, and a biohazard response team from DC on the way." He looks down at the map of the area again. "I am setting up road blocks here, here, and here. Once the SWAT team is in place, I will go in with one of my officers." He turns to you both. "Foster, I would like to you come in with me. I could use the back up. And Dr. Anderson, I know this is asking a lot but I want you to come with us too. If there is some sort of biological infestation at work here, I would really appreciate a medical man with us." Lt. Rubin pulls out two kelvar flak jackets out of the back of his police car. "I would feel better if you would both wear these though."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2005)

"Thank you, Lt."  Jonathan puts on the heavy jacket and winces as he tries to adjust its weight.  "So...how do you guys move around in these things?" He adds jokingly.

Looking back at the Lt. and Marcus, Jonathan asks, "So where and with whom would you like to assign me in this operation?"


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

Lt. Rubin smiles. "I would rather be a little uncomfortable than shot up anyday. Dr. Anderson how about you stay with me and Agent Foster." He turns to Marcus. "Is that ok with you?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 10, 2005)

Marcus smiles as he dons the vest.  "Wouldn't have it any other way. And John, since we have already secured a live specimen, I think you should consider shooting that shotgun first and asking biological questions later."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2005)

"Er...well...yeah."  Jonathan goes red in the face.

OOC: Good one, CH.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

You drive down a country road and come to a dirt road turn off. At one time it looks like this road was paved but the years and the elements have taken their toll. There are four police cruisers and two SWAT vans parked on the road by the turn off. A sign saying NO TRESSPASSING is posted at the turn off.

 Lt. Rubin confers with his men and then checks his pistol. Several SWAT members spread out and enter the wooded area by the turn off. "Ok let's go!" says Rubin. Lt. Rubin, Marcus, Jonathan, and another police officer with a large bolt cutter start walking down the dirt road. About 100 yards in you come up to a chain link gate. It has a thick padlock locking it shut. Up ahead through the trees you see several buildings. The policeman cuts the padlock and swings open the gate.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 10, 2005)

Marcus will try to remain at a proper distance with the rest of the policemen, keeping an eye on the buildings in case he sees any activity.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2005)

"Well, I feel like a sitting duck," Jonathan mutters worriedly.  Jonathan hangs back with the other officers and Marcus, awaiting the go-ahead to enter the compound.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Walking through the gate and up to the compound. You see a dirt parking area with 7 assorted cars, vans, and trucks. There is a large building that looks like a gym to the left and a large two-story plantation type building straight ahead. To the right are several small bunglos. You see no movement and the compound is eerily quiet. There is a large concrete fountain in front of the main building. It is not working.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 11, 2005)

"Johnathan, Dr. Hardiman's call mentioned a swimming pool.  I don't see one outside, so I suggest we check in that gym structure."

If the other cops have their weapons ready, I'll do the same (did the SWAT guys have a spare smg - an MP5 or CAR-15 would rock).


----------



## Hrothgar (May 11, 2005)

"Right.  A warm, humid environment is probably just what these parasites need to spawn,"  Jonathan says as he follows Marcus and the other officers, his eyes straining for any sign of movement in the commune.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Lt. Rubin sends some SWAT guys to check out the main house and the bungalows. You walk up to the large building on the right and open a set of front doors. Inside you see a lobby with a small office to the right separated from the lobby by a low counter. The office is strewn with junk and it looks like it has not been used in a long time. A short hallway leads deeper into the building and into darkness.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

OOC: Commited Hero. The Swat guys have a spare CAR-15 for you.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 11, 2005)

[good, my hands were getting sweaty]

I'll check the office behind the counter to make sure it's clear, and advance when the SWT guys tell me to.  If they want me on point, that's cool.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 11, 2005)

Jonathan waits patiently behind Marcus and the other officers and moves up only when told to given his unfamiliarity with these situations. When close to the abandoned office, Jonathan peers in, his eyes trying to identify any tidbits of information that might shed light on who occupied this commune in the past or does so now.


----------



## Gomez (May 12, 2005)

OOC: I am changing something in my last post. Down the short hallway you can see it open up to a large indoor pool area. It is not dark.  

Marcus looks behind the counter into the office and it is clear. The Swat point man moves down hall way and looks around. He then waves for the rest of the group to follow. You enter into a indoor pool area. The pool is empty and the place is a mess. There is a strange bitter odor in the air.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 12, 2005)

Is there a convenient-sized piece of debris I can use to toss into the pool?

If so, and if the pool area is otherwise secure. I will alert the team with hand signals and do it.

[jeez, great picture - I have the willies]


----------



## Hrothgar (May 12, 2005)

Moving slowly into the room, Jonathan begins to inspect the floor tiles for the source of the smell.  Jonathan checks for any discolorations or substances that might identify the chemical nature of the odor.


----------



## Gomez (May 12, 2005)

Marcus looks into the pool. It is empty save for some brownish liquid and debris at the bottom of the pool. The acidic smell is stronger next to the pool.

 Jonathan notices a set of metal stairs leading down at one end of the room. There is also two open doorways that lead to what appears to be some showers and bathrooms at the other end.

 The smell seems to come from the pool and it's contents. Jonathan cannot identify what is in the pool but it appears to be organic.

 One more thing, on the floor by one edge of the pool is discarded clothing. Pants, shirts, dresses, shoes, socks, underwear. It looks like a group of people just stripped and left their cloths on the floor.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to kick at some of the clothes.  If I see or feel any wallets in pants/shorts, I will retrieve and open them.

Is there any sound of showers going?


----------



## Gomez (May 12, 2005)

No wallets, but you do see eye glasses, rings, bracelets, earrings, and watches.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 12, 2005)

Jonathan peers down into the pool.

OOC: What is the diameter of the puddle in the pool?  Why type of debris sticks out of the puddle?


----------



## Gomez (May 12, 2005)

The debris looks like slime, rocks, dirt, and some sort of large brown scales. The liquid is scattered around pool there are several different shallow pools of it but they are only a inch or two deep at most.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 12, 2005)

Jonathan frowns.  _Scales?  What were they keeping in here?  Reptiles?_

"Marcus, this is not making much sense.  A significant amount of time could not have elapsed since Dr. Hardiman escaped from her kidnappers.  If this is the pool she was talking about, I don't see how it could have been emptied of any parasites in the time since her escape.  Do you by chance see a drain down there?  I wonder if any liquid has drained down into a sub-chamber beneath the pool."  Grabbing a the piece of iron frame from around the edge of the pool to use as a poking device, Jonathan walks to the shallow end and jumps down into the pool.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 13, 2005)

"Don't go so far that I can't haul you back up, Johnathan."


----------



## Gomez (May 13, 2005)

Jonathan jumps into the pool and looks around. The pool bottom is slick with scum and the brown scale-like objects are the size of his hand. Finding the drain, it looks to be open. It is only about 8 inches in diameter.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 13, 2005)

Jonathan nods to Marcus.  "Understood."

Using the metal frame to help keep his balance in the slick pool, Jonathan stands near the drain to see if any liquid is in the drain.  Jonathan also sniffs the air deeply to ascertain if the bitter smell is stronger near the drain.

OOC:  Nasty visions through this player's mind!  You've got me a little freaked out now, Gomez.  Love that Cthulhu rush!


----------



## Gomez (May 13, 2005)

The bitter acidic smell is the strongest here in the pool. The brownish liquid seems to be the source. 

 Jonathan looks down into the drain and sees that the protective screen that would provent something from being sucked into the drian has been cut away. A layer of brown liquid can been seen about a foot down the drain. Suddenly a surge of large bubbles burst up from the liquid, scaring the *CED* out of a already nervous Jonathan. The liquid swishes around for a couple of seconds and then calms down.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 13, 2005)

Jonathan breathes deeply to calm his racing heart.  "Marcus...that smell is worse down here.  Maybe its just from that brownish liquid sitting in the trap, I don't know.  I suggest we take a look at what is beyond those stairs and in those showers over there.  I'd like to see the condition of any other drains around here as well."  With that, Jonathan turns around and carefully tries to siddle his way across the slick pool bottom.

OOC: Who says you can't scare someone in a PBP.  Nice one, Gomez.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 13, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Who says you can't scare someone in a PBP.  Nice one, Gomez.




Agreed.

"I'll feel better when you're out of that pool."  Turning to the SWAT leader, he wonders aloud, "You wouldn't be able to get the utility company on the phone and shut off the main to this compound, would you?"


----------



## Gomez (May 13, 2005)

The SWAT leaders says. "I could try. Let me make a call." He pulls out a cell phone.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 13, 2005)

Well, when the team is ready lets go down those stairs.


----------



## Gomez (May 13, 2005)

The Swat guys give a thumbs up and one goes down the stairs with his C-15 at the ready. Another follows about 15 feet behind. After about a minute, the Swat leader says. "It's all clear but there is something down there that you should look at Doc."

The stairs go down about 30 feet to a 25-foot by 25-foot room. There are half-burnt candles all along sides of the room on shelves and in the middle of the room is a medical examination table. It has foot stirrups with leather straps and a belt strap for the waist. It looks like a gynecological examination table except it is designed to hold someone down on their belly. A metal shoot runs from the open drainpipe in the ceiling to the end of the table with the foot stirrups. The shoot has a trail of brown liquid on it.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 13, 2005)

OOC: Before I have Jonathan make a response, is the ceiling level above or below the level of the bottom of the pool?  That is, is the liquid in the pool drain higher in elevation than this ceiling?


----------



## Gomez (May 14, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> OOC: Before I have Jonathan make a response, is the ceiling level above or below the level of the bottom of the pool?  That is, is the liquid in the pool drain higher in elevation than this ceiling?





OOC: The room appears to be under the pool.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 14, 2005)

Jonathan nervously rubs hand hand over his face and then through his unkempt hair.  "Marcus.  Lt. Rubin.  Have you ever seen anything like this before?  Dr. Hardiman suggested the parasite was introduced into her through human intervention.  This place...looks like some sort of ritual chamber.  This is way out of my league, gentlemen."

Jonathan peers up at the drain.  _If this room is beneath the pool and the parasites are hold up in some sort of reservoir between the two rooms...how can this drain in the ceiling be open without everything falling out._ "Any of you officers have a flashlight?  Mind shining it up that drain - or I will if you let me borrow it."

Jonathan shudders suddenly.  "You know...I just had a really nasty thought.  I was thinking there might be a reservoir between the pool and the drain above.  What if, and this is unsubstantiated, what if the parasites are using the entire network of old plumbing in this building?  Not just a single pool?" Jonathan looks around at the men in the room.  "I would suggest we all watch where we step," Jonathan peers up, "and what we stand under."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 14, 2005)

"There has to be a downward limit to the size of the smallest pipe they could use, though.  Right?  "


----------



## Hrothgar (May 15, 2005)

"I would suspect the smaller pipes are the means of egress from the larger plumbing in this structure.  Still, most parasites lay eggs in their victims or transmitt the eggs through their victim's bodily orifices to the surrounding environment.  How these parasites have concentrated themselves here, enough to even be used in ritualistic infections...I am at a loss."


----------



## Gomez (May 16, 2005)

The SWAT commander stops and listens to his ear piece and then says. "We found someone in the main building."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 16, 2005)

"Right.  We need to clear the showers and we can check it out."

Marcus looks like he's in his element, despite the dangers involved.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 16, 2005)

Jonathan waits expectantly for the SWAT commander.  "And...yes?"


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

"They found a man sitting at a dinner table eating. He is acting rather strange though. I will have them detain him until we can go over there and see for our selves. Let's check those showers." says the SWAT commander. 

 Looking through the showers, they appear to have not been used in a long time. Busted tiles, dust, and rusted pipes are all that you can find.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 17, 2005)

Before we go over to the other building, Marcus will scope out any obvious exits from the gym, and see if it looks like a large number of people used one recently.

_Where did they all go?_


----------



## Hrothgar (May 17, 2005)

"Sir," Jonathan says to the SWAT commander at they head over to the main building, "Have your men treat the individual they found as a carrier of an infectious disease.  Make sure they minimize contact with the individual."

Jonathan looks at Marcus.  _From the look on his face, he is asking the same question as myself._


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

There are no obvious signs of a large group of people leaving the gym. 

 Over at the main building, you find 4 SWAT policemen standing by a middle-aged man who is handcuffed and sitting in a chair in the compound's kitchen. There is a table with several items of food and it looks like someone was eating there recently. The man has long salt and pepper hair and he is just looking down as you enter. 

 "Sir." says one of the policemen. When we entered the kitchen we found this man sitting at the table and eating. He hasn't respond to us at first but he didn't resist when we put the handcuffs on him. I found this in his pocket." He gives Marcus a battered old wallet. Inside are several old black and white photographs and a driver's license. The license was issued in 1932 to a Roy Baty of Richmond Virginia.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 17, 2005)

OOC - Android!!!!

Does he have tattoos?


----------



## Gomez (May 18, 2005)

OOC: Yes he has the same type of tattoos as the others.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 18, 2005)

"Quite an unusual place you have here, Mr. Baty. Maybe that's why you have aged so well. Do you get a lot of visitors or is membership by invitation only?"

[OOPS - I'm assuming the picture on the license resembles him]


----------



## Hrothgar (May 18, 2005)

Jonathan listens intently to Marcus' interrogation.  Moving over to the table, Jonathan looks at the food the man was eating to discern its origin.  Jonathan also looks about the room to see what food items are stored here.


----------



## Gomez (May 18, 2005)

The man looks up as you talk to him. His face is thin and his eyes blood shot. Fresh tears stain his cheeks. "Lost....lost...all is lost." he says in a mournful voice. "Carcosa calls but I am stranded on this lonely beach."

OOC: There is no picture on the licease.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 18, 2005)

"Who's Carcosa?  The guy in charge?  Is he with the rest of your little prayer circle?  With the ones I haven't taken down yet?  Make it easy on yourself, tell us what's going on here!"

[Can I get an Intimidate check?]


----------



## Gomez (May 18, 2005)

He looks directly at Marcus and says. "Have you seen the Yellow Sign?" A cold shiver runs up Marcus's back. There is something very creepy about this guys eyes and manner. 


Jonathan looks over the food on the table. There is ice cream, a ham sandwich, chips, cookies, a bowl of chili, several sodas, and hot dogs. It looks like he hasn't eaten very much of the food though. Looking around the kitchen, you see three fridges and several pantries. Looking in the pantries they are stuffed with food items.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 18, 2005)

Marcus makes sure the SWAT team clears the rest of the building while we talk with Baty.

[does the license have a physical description I can try to match?]


----------



## Gomez (May 18, 2005)

The description on the license matches the man in height, hair color, and race. The weight looks like it might be too heavy by about 10 or 15 pounds. The birthday on the license says Feb. 15, 1888. There is a thumb fingerprint on the license.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 19, 2005)

Jonathan edges up behind Marcus and speaks in a low voice, "The food stuffs all check out, nothing unusual.  Except that it seems quite a bit for just one man.  What do those black and whites in the wallet show?"


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

These pictures are in the wallet. The man walking with the woman kinda looks like the man in the kitchen.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 19, 2005)

"Sir, we are employees of the United States Government and the Government of the State of Virginia.  We have reason to believe that a woman was held here against her will for several hours today.  Is there anything you can tell me about this?"


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

The man shows you his open hands. "I have lost my key and they left with out me. Even the child has deserted me.  No more can I sail up the river Oukranos past the gilded spires of Thran, or travel the elephant caravans through perfumed jungles in Kled, where forgotten palaces with veined ivory columns sleep lovely and unbroken under the moon." Tears well up in his eyes and he begins to laugh hysterically.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 19, 2005)

"Marcus, I am no psychiatrist, but I think this one is long gone, if you know what I mean,"  Jonathan whispers.

Jonathan perks up at the word "child".  "May I speak to him, Marcus? Lt. Rubin?"  Bending down on one knee, Jonathan sits near the man and looks him in the face.  "Sir, what child do you speak of?  I have met others that carried children...here," Jonathan reaches out gently with a caring look on his face to touch the man's abdomen, "Did you carry a child at one time?"

OOC: Jonathan is trying to feel for a parasite in the man's abdomen.  Since he has recovered two parasites, he will try to feel for any large obstructions near to where he located the others.


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

The man looks up with big sorrowful eyes as Jonathan talks to him. As the good doctor goes to feel the man's abdomen, the man's faces quickly changes from despondent to crazed rage. With a growl the man leaps at Jonathan and knocks him to the ground. His hungry teeth bite into the doctor’s neck. (Jonathan is grappled and on the floor. He takes 4 point subdual damage)


----------



## Committed Hero (May 19, 2005)

Id like to try and subdue the man with the butt of my gun.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 20, 2005)

Jonathan pauses in his struggle with the old man to stare at Marcus.  "Don't try it - do it!"  

Jonathan's main goal is to keep the man's teeth away from his neck while trying to place a kick to the groin.  "Ahh! Damnit!  Get this crazy son-of-a-bitch off me!"


----------



## Gomez (May 20, 2005)

Marcus and the other SWAT guys in the room jump in and pulls the manic off Dr. Anderson. He is quickly restrained and cuffed. After a minute or so of struggling, the man just stops and he lays there like a wet rag and quietly cries.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 21, 2005)

Jonathan slowly stands, rubbing his neck.  Jonathan turns to the SWAT members present.  "Have your men located anything else in this building? Compound?"

Jonathan runs his hand through his long hair.  He turns and faces the weeping man.  Summoning his courage, Jonathan tries to assume a gentle countenance once again.  "Who deserted you?  Why would they desert you?  Where did they go?"  Pausing Jonathan adds, "Did they descend into the pool?"


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

The SWAT leader says. "We found a large stash of narcotics in one of the rooms of the main building. We have not found anyone else here. It's going to take a while for a detailed search."

The man does not respond to Dr. Anderson's questions. He just lays there on the floor crying.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 24, 2005)

"Lieutenant, if your agency wants to seize the narcotics, I'll step aside.  I'm just happy that some morphine was recovered."

Marcus will assist with the search if needed, unless someone wants to interrogate the suspect.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 24, 2005)

Jonathan stands up and backs away from the broken man.  A look of pity crosses his face, despite the wound on Jonathan's neck. Turning to the SWAT leader, Jonathan asks, "Have the other buildings been searched yet?  Anyone else been found?"

Jonathan looks pensively at Marcus.  "Any thoughts, Marcus?  We have a mess of clothes and no people, one lunatic," Jonathan breathes this last word softly, "and a store of narcotics left behind.  Why?"  Jonathan runs his hand through his hair.  "God forbid these people moved on to another community carrying the parasites with them.  And why all the morphine...hmmm,"  Jonathan pauses, "Morphine to curb the pain the parasites inflicted on their hosts?  If so, why leave it behind?"


----------



## Committed Hero (May 24, 2005)

"Jonathan, do you remember that Heaven's Gate cult of a few years back?  I wonder if this group had a similar idea, and enacted some sort of ritual.  They couldn't have gone far naked, though...."


----------



## Hrothgar (May 24, 2005)

Jonathan frowns.  "Vaguely.  Didn't the members commit suicide fearing some doomsday prophecy?"  Jonathan drops his head in thought.  "You have an excellent point, Marcus.  Take the extreme.  Suppose these people did commit suicide.  Where are the bodies?  Assume the ludicrous extreme.  They are all walking around nude.  Again, where are the bodies.  Someone would be bound to see them."  Jonathan looks at Marcus.  "I think I want to have a look at that pool area once again."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 24, 2005)

Let's check it out.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 24, 2005)

"Do you think we should bring the old man?  Properly restrained of course," Jonathan rubs his bitten neck.  "Some of the clothing items or the pool itself might trigger some lucidity on his part."


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> "Do you think we should bring the old man?




OOC: The man looks to be in his late 30's to early 40's. Not old at all.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 24, 2005)

OOC: Sorry.  I envisioned him with his "salt and pepper hair" as something like the greasy haired Nick Nolte in the Hulk.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 25, 2005)

That's fine, as long as we have some bodies to pry him off you or me.


----------



## Gomez (May 25, 2005)

Marcus, Jonathan, and the man escorted by four policemen walk over to the Gym. More police have arrived at the scene. They begin a more through search of the area. 

Lt Rubin says. "They cannot have gone far. I will get some scent dogs over here on the double. I hope your theory of another "Jonestown" doesn't pan out." 

Once inside the Gym the man shows no reaction. He almost has to be carried by two policemen.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 26, 2005)

Is there a hose or long-handled tool we can use to check on the drain?


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

Marcus is able to find a long piece of copper wire that should do the trick.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 27, 2005)

Well, Jonathan did it last time, so I guess it's my turn.  I'll hop into the pool and see if the drain is blocked.


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

Marcus jumps down into the pool and probes the drain with the copper wire. There seems to be some sort of blockage about 3 feet down.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 27, 2005)

Is there a faucet or other way to get water moving through it?


----------



## Hrothgar (May 27, 2005)

IC: Jonathan attempts to approximate the difference in height between the drain in the pool and the drain in the ceiling with the room full of candles.  Was that drain stopped?  Pools generally have access to their plumbing through some sort of narrow crawlspace.  Jonathan looks for one.


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

Going back down into the "candle room", you see a set of rungs that lead up to a small iron hatch about 8 feet off the ground.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 28, 2005)

"Marcus, we might have access to the plumbing through the crawlspace underneath the pool.  I think I have found the hatch in the "candle-room".  Officers, one of you have a flashlight I can borrow?" Jonathan asks.


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

A policeman hands you a flashlight. Opening the hatch, Jonathan sees a 3-foot high crawl space with several large pipes inside. The place is dusty and dirty but it looks like someone recently crawled through the dust. There is a wheel that controls a valve on one of the pipes that crosses the room. It could possible lead to the pipe that leads to the shoot in the next room. Jonathan also sees an old leather backpack stuffed into a corner of the room.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 31, 2005)

Jonathan pauses to survey the pipes.  He hesitates when he sees the backpack.  Frowning, Jonathan shouts down, "Lt. Rubin?  Any of your officers or the SWAT officers skilled in demolitions?  I have found a suspicious looking backpack up here.  I'd rather have someone skilled OK it before I take a look at it."


----------



## Committed Hero (May 31, 2005)

Jonathan, there are men with wives and children here.  If you think they are in danger, don't be shy."


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

"Doctor Anderson, why don't you come down and let's wait for the bomb squad. You shouldn't be up there anyway. Your a medical doctor and not a trained policeman." says Lt. Rubin.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 31, 2005)

"Er...yes, Lt. Rubin."  Jonathan smiles sheepishly.  Jonathan climbs out of the crawlspace and waits impatiently for the properly skilled people to arrive.  "If it checks out in there, I would still like to visit that crawl space, Lt. Rubin, to ascertain any infectious threat.  Is it possible to get access to any blue prints of the plumbing here?  Marcus has found an obstruction in the pool drain and I wonder if it is possible to flush that line out...and what line leads to the candle room."

OOC:  Sorry, I got a little carried away.  My vision of the daring doctor is now that of a skinny, near middle aged man climbing backward out of a crawlspace with dirt all over the backseat of his Dockers.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Hey don't worry about being that daring doctor! The police just didn't want you to get killed or anything while you were doing their job!   And speaking of tomes!  


 A bomb squad expert climbs up into the crawl space and after a few minutes he climbs back out holding the backpack. "It's just full of books." he says.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 1, 2005)

Jonathan frowns.  "Books?  May I see those, officer?"  

IC: Jonathan skims through the texts if the officer relinquishes them.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 1, 2005)

Do you want me to open the valve?


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 1, 2005)

"Marcus, give me one second to look these books over and get down to the candle room.  I'd like to see what comes out of that pipe when you open that valve."  Jonathan turns to start down to the candle room.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 1, 2005)

Just give two knocks on the ceiling when you are ready.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. Work has been very busy.

Jonathon opens the backpack and finds a small book of poetry titled _The Silver Key_, a worn handwritten journal, and a very old looking leather folio labeled _De Vermiis Mysteriss_ by Ludwig Prinn.

Marcus opens the valve and a stream of dark brown liquid gushes out of the pipe in the "candle room" only to quickly drop down to a slow trickle.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 2, 2005)

Jonathan frowns at the books as his brow creases.  _Not quite what I expected...Hmmm.  So much for the chemistry and biology texts._  Jonathan eyes skim over the titles and quickly opens up the handwritten journal, hoping to get information on the missing people.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

The journal appears to have been written by a John Marx from July 1921 to September 1934. In the last few pages, he writes about joining a religous sect known as "The Initiates of the Worm." 


OOC: Ok, we are at a point that nothing new will be found in further searching of the complex. I want to fast forwards a bit to a few days later. I will give you an update on what was discovered at the complex. If there is anything in particular that you wanted to investigate, just tell me and we can go from there. Other than pulling together a few pieces of evidence this scenario is almost finished.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: To tie up some loose ends, could the fingerprints of the man we found in the complex be compared to the fingerprint found on the license (the one issued to Roy Baty)?  Also, Jonathan would collect some of the brownish liquid to check for minute, parasatic eggs as well as a chemical analysis of the liquid.  And, of course, Jonathan plans on doing a little reading.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 6, 2005)

No morphine of any sort recovered, right?

At least we got some potentially violent offenders of the streets.  I guess that will look alright on my report.

BTW this rocked.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> No morphine of any sort recovered, right?
> 
> At least we got some potentially violent offenders of the streets.  I guess that will look alright on my report.
> 
> BTW this rocked.




OOC: A large satch of drugs, mostly painkillers and morphine, was found at the compound .


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't sure.  Even nicer for the DEA.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

Several days later at the offices of the Harrisonberg police station.

 A detailed search of the abandoned health spa and surrounding area finds no trace of the people who lived there.  But its occupants had hastily abandoned the complex less than an hour earlier. Based on the personal effects found and the number of rooms, it is estimated that as many as 40 people had lived in the health spa for decades. Seven vehicles were found parked on the property. No vehicle track could be found leaving the grounds. Tracker dogs were brought in, but the scent trails detected led into the drained swimming pool inside the health spa. Suspecting a secret passage, jackhammers were employed to excavate the swimming pool. No such passage was found.

 No "official" organization writings were found, although numerous personal writing of the various members was. The membership refereed to their organization as "The Initiates of the Worm." There are multiple references made to something called "the Worm Mother," and to "the mysteries of the worm." Photographs and personal effects recovered by the police date from no more recently than 1934.

The lone person found in the complex is being held in a high security psychiatric ward. The fingerprint found on the 1932 driver's license belonging to a Roy Baty matches the individual in question. 

 Analysis of the brown liquid found in the pool showed bacteria, proteins, enzymes, and an unknown chemical. The same chemical was also found in the digestive tracks of the two men shot and killed outside of Doctor Hardiman's home. The two specimens recovered from the men's digestive tracts have been shipped to CDC headquarters in Atlanta for examination.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 10, 2005)

"Well, Marcus.  I guess its back to Atlanta for me and a quieter lifestyle," Jonathan runs his hand through his full hair and smiles.  "Thanks for looking out for this naive doctor.  I owe you my life.  Take care."

Jonathan's trip back to Atlanta is full of mixed emotions.  Glad to get back to his research, his mind continually revisits his experiences with Marcus Foster.  What was the source of those parasites?  Where did those people go?  And what was the "Order of the Worm"?  _Maybe those books contained the necessary information... _  

Back at Atlanta, Jonathan gives direction to his research group regarding their current investigations on infectious diseases.  In his little spare time, Jonathan begins a genomic analysis of the parasites for comparison to any known parasites or worms that have been already catagorized in nature.  While waiting for his gels to run, Jonathan does a little reading if he has access to the books recovered at the health spa.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 10, 2005)

Jonathan, it was a pleasure. I hope we can meet again under better cirucmstances.  I'm sure Dr. Hardiman's associates appreciate the dedication you showed in trying to save her.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2005)

This ends the adventure _Tapeworm_!

A new delta Green adventure featuring Agent Marcus Foster and Dr. Johnathan Anderson will begin soon. What will result from Dr. Anderson's researches in his new found tomes? Will Agent Foster get a promotion? Stay Tuned! 

Watch the Skys!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 17, 2005)

Fanstasic, btw.  Thanks to Gomez and Hrothgar - long may the houses of Addams and Heorot stand.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 19, 2005)

Good game, Gomez.  And yes, I have plenty of questions that I want answered! (And so does Jonathan!)

Excellent game, CH.  Glad to know we will be gaming again the near future!

BTW,

Marcus Foster => Promotion = more work, stress, sanity loss

Jonathan Anderson => Mythos Tomes = sanity loss

Fair trade?


----------

